# has anybody come across paranormal or satanic things while in the woods?



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

i have heard of comming across random neuces, crosses, etc........anybody?


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

I was checking traps and could see I had caught a fox,.. but the fox was more intrested in something else,.. ended up being some native American fellow doing some sort of religous something or another


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

I came across a man hanging


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

About 20 years ago I came across an area that had a bunch of small to medium size animals in varying stages of decomposition hanging from twine around a small clearing with a fire pit in the middle. I had always heard that type of thing happened in the area I was hunting, but didnt believe it. I've been hunting that area ever since and never found another trace of that type of activity.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

No, but there's a really old cemetary out in the woods where I hunt that makes you think of "Blair Witch" from time to time. I keep thinking of making up some of those woven vine things they had in the movie to move some of the other guys along.


----------



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

gindog1 said:


> I came across a man hanging


would you be able to tell us what happend?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

gindog1 said:


> I came across a man hanging


Wow. I know a landowner here who had the same thing happen to him. Suicide.


----------



## AfricasNinja (Mar 12, 2009)

Naked people in the woods count? There were at least four people in that group...


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

In the woods next to a house where some litte girls live, I came across a doll with a pencil stuck in its eye, hanging from a rope around its neck, with catsoup all over it. They must be some messed up little girls.....


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

YES! All the big bucks seem to disappear as soon as I get to the woods. Creepy.


----------



## ross-n-hood (Jul 27, 2010)

about 10 years ago, I found the remains of a body, Turned out it was a guy from VA. that had been murdered.


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep,

I found crosses hanging by nooses, pentagrams on the ground, a large wooded area cut in a circle with 5 points & a blood covered mattress.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

ross-n-hood said:


> about 10 years ago, I found the remains of a body, Turned out it was a guy from VA. that had been murdered.


We had hunters discover three human remains this year alone. One of natural causes, two look like homicides.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

this is some creey stuff i dont want to hunt where you guys hunt


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

:scared::behindsof


----------



## dallas1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

*found chicken bones hanging on strings one time and dead chickens on the ground*


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

that is some weird stuff fellas I hope i never come across anything here in IOWA


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

About 10 years ago my dad and I were driving home on opening day of bow season. We had to drive across the mountain on a national forrest road. At the very top of the mountain there were cars everywhere on the side of the road. There were people waking in the woods, people walking out, all were wearing black and most were wearing hoods. Needless to say we made it home in record time.


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

Where the heck do you guys hunt???...if I came across crap like that (esp dead people), I would be carrying a side arm with me at all times (illegal or not)!....


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

There not a lot to tell you about it. I has seen a new cast on a missing guy early that week. A friend and I was going deer hunting and came up on him hanging. I hope I dont find anyother.


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

there is a guy that owns the land next to mine he is all walking around in his speedos and knee boots thats it. no matter what the temps are you'll be sitting in stand and here he comes walking through the woods


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

50bowhunter said:


> About 10 years ago my dad and I were driving home on opening day of bow season. We had to drive across the mountain on a national forrest road. At the very top of the mountain there were cars everywhere on the side of the road. There were people waking in the woods, people walking out, all were wearing black and most were wearing hoods. Needless to say we made it home in record time.


wow...weird....very interesting thread.

I ran across a guy who found a dead naked woman tied to a tree in the standing position on his property, 30 yds from his favorite treestand. He never returned to the land and sold right away. He said he could never deal with knowing a murder was committed on his land, much less his favorite hunting spot.

There is a lot of weird and creepy stuff out there.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

AfricasNinja said:


> Naked people in the woods count? There were at least four people in that group...


Druids I assume? They don't call it naked . . . they call it "Sky Clad". Go figure . . . No wonder I gave up on religion.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw an animal that had been killed and had had its abdomen sliced open and all of the internal organs removed...


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

EvilBert said:


> I saw an animal that had been killed and had had its abdomen sliced open and all of the internal organs removed...


:mg: No way I see that stuff all the time crazy people


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I hear a banjo playing!

Personally, I have had arrows shot straight and true by me, curve and go clear around, under and over deer!


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

Been hunting the farm for 7 years now and just heard a story from a buddy that hunts up there also.

Had 8-10 people walk in to the woods near where he was hunting in suits/dresses looking around as if searching for something. Apparently he knew what they were searching for so he yelled down "Hey, yall looking for the cemetary?"...they were a little startled by the man hanging in the tree. 

Come to find out, we have 3 cemetaries on the property with 4-12 graves per site. All of them located near and old home place where slaves tended tobacco.

Ghosts? Not yet, but it does make me a little uneasy walking through a graveyard in the woods when it's pitch black. By the way, he came down the tree and backed out quietly to let them pay their respects---he was literally hanging from a tree in the middle of the graveyard.


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

Doubledroptine4 said:


> there is a guy that owns the land next to mine he is all walking around in his speedos and knee boots thats it. no matter what the temps are you'll be sitting in stand and here he comes walking through the woods


Sorry to ruin your hunt. Just out for my morning walk. LOL



I had a friend that owned a farm outside of Zinc Arkansas. The small county road went thru between his house and his barn. In the twenty or so minutes we were standing there talking. 3 or 4 trucks came thru with guys piled in the back of them. All wearing white hoods and KKK garb. I would spect someone got a visit.


----------



## Hespler (Mar 7, 2008)

Not hunting, but a buddy and I where jigging for Walleye in the Detroit River and my buddy hooked up, but there was no fight he said it was coming in like a log got it to the side of the boat and it was a floater, we had to lash him to the side of the boat till the coast guard and the sheriff got there, after the sherrif got there he said it was most likley and man who fell throgh the late ice and has been missing for about a month,,,,,Just to let you know when a body that has been under water for a month comes to the surface it exspells a large amount of gass's and makes some awfull noises, not to mention looking like a over filled ballon about ready to pop........


----------



## Otto33 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, Hespler. Threw up in my mouth a bit on that last sentence.


----------



## Palangue (Aug 10, 2010)

About 7 years ago I was hunting in Benin, West Africa. We found a dead man high in a tree and with his bicycle on the ground in a far corner of the concession. Just like he was travelling by bicycle and decided to sleep, but wanted to be off the ground, and died of natural causes. 

When we got back to camp the guide called the police. Before I left the police came to the camp and said it was all taken care of. Around 2 months later the guide passed by the same tree. The dead man was still there, but the bicycle was taken….


----------



## AfricasNinja (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr. October said:


> Druids I assume? They don't call it naked . . . they call it "Sky Clad". Go figure . . . No wonder I gave up on religion.


I have no clue. They were making a daisy chain holding hands and didn't look all that cheerful. Definitely wasn't a group orgy else I would've watched with my 8x42s.... And definitely didn't look like a family reunion either...


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow. I work in Harrisonburg and live about 20 minutes away. I hunt the National Forest occasionally. Mind sharing the general vicinity of where this was at?


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Not Satanic, but equally despicable- back home in VA, Hunting some private property in Franklin County where my dad grew up, and had some dooshbag clan members come by me while I was hunting- been off in the woods having a meeting I guess, at least I hope that's all.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bowhunt160's said:


> Sorry to ruin your hunt. Just out for my morning walk. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend that owned a farm outside of Zinc Arkansas. The small county road went thru between his house and his barn. In the twenty or so minutes we were standing there talking. 3 or 4 trucks came thru with guys piled in the back of them. All wearing white hoods and KKK garb. I would spect someone got a visit.


the grand master kkk guy lives up there. so i've heard.....


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Satanic yes. Riding atv with buddies in ulster co ny. Came across a stone wall with a huge boulder that had perfect handwriting in white paint many rules if anyone were to pass by that rock. I was young and the only rule I can remember is one saying to leave your soul outside.

We walked to a high grass field that had spooky white wooden crosses, a large wooden platform and an old barn at the end of the field. We climbed the platform ladder to find a whole lot of home made torture weapons. We looked towards the barn and saw a someone watching us from a window. When we just about shat our pants, jumped off of the platform the guy just stood there pointing at us. 

A few years later a group of migrant workers (jamaican) were arrested for digging up graves and performing satanic cult rituals on the bodies. 

This was roughly 3 miles behind my house through apple orchards where we rode bikes, arcs and snowmobiles growing up. Still have the memory of that guy pointing at us 20 years later.

Anyone wants to see the rock painted with satan rules, its still there.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm never going to the woods again!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

some of this stuff just keeps getting creepier and creepier


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

My uncle was fishing a bass tournament and hooked something with his deep running Bill Norman, kept pulling up dead weight until he noticed it wasn't brush he was pulling up, it was a dead guy that had been missing for a few weeks...still get the creeps when he tells that story...


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

If I saw crap like what some of you have seen, I would never go out in the woods again. If I did, I would take a big gun.


----------



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I found a creepy old baby doll head with the eyes missing in the woods once, so I put it up in a tree hanging over a trail. It's been there for probably a good 5 years now. Probably creeped out a person or two.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

I walked into the woods last week, hooked a climber up to a tree and i heard something and looked up in the tree, Obama was in a stand and said "whutchu doin in my tree boy????"


----------



## farmhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

410gage said:


> I think I hear a banjo playing!
> 
> Personally, I have had arrows shot straight and true by me, curve and go clear around, under and over deer!


Heh!! Same things' happened to me one...maybe two times! Spooky, huh?


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

PassYoungBucks said:


> YES! All the big bucks seem to disappear as soon as I get to the woods. Creepy.


LOL! Same thing hear. I always blamed it on UFOs.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

Salty444 do u have pics?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Man there is some weird CHIT going on out in the woods!


----------



## BDC (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

frankVA said:


> Wow. I work in Harrisonburg and live about 20 minutes away. I hunt the National Forest occasionally. Mind sharing the general vicinity of where this was at?


This was on Reddish Knob where the road forks at the top. I know other people that have seen the same thing up there. I have crossed that mountain hundreds of times though and thats the only time I have ever seen it.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

i live near buckout road. if you guys google this it will explin the whole story of what went on here. its some crazy chit


----------



## jonbooger (Aug 28, 2010)

Hows this for scary?
:cocktail:


----------



## billygoat1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bowhntng4evr I agree with you I would also would be carrying some big fire power in the woods these people hunt in


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

do pots and pans hanging from trees count? me and my dad were tracking a doe i shot several years back and came across a bunch of pots and pans hangin from trees. needless to say we turned around and headed back home.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

hollywood88 said:


> do pots and pans hanging from trees count? me and my dad were tracking a doe i shot several years back and came across a bunch of pots and pans hangin from trees. needless to say we turned around and headed back home.


I knew a guy that used to hang pots and pans to keep the deer ran off from the neighbors deer stands.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

was a big mafia bust in my town on a back road, itilians went running everywhere,lol.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

everyone search *Buckout Road * on google. i live near here


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I found a goat skull on a stake with ashes around the bottom of it this year about 75 yards from a gate on an access road on public land here in KY. Horns had been sawed off though ?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Doubledroptine4 said:


> there is a guy that owns the land next to mine he is all walking around in his speedos and knee boots thats it. no matter what the temps are you'll be sitting in stand and here he comes walking through the woods


Is this the guy?


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Mr. October said:


> Druids I assume? They don't call it naked . . . they call it "Sky Clad". Go figure . . . No wonder I gave up on religion.


Possible, more than likely Wiccans, very similar, but not; if you know what I mean. There are more Wicca ceremonies that involve nudity in the woods as there is Druid. Druid only will go naked for two celebrations but Wiccans will do it at every ceremony outdoors.


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

I was out in a state park getting dressed during bow season about 3 weeks ago at 4am. I heard some noise coming from the field where i parked, shined my light and saw the eyes of 4 deer staring back at me. As soon as they trotted off from behind me I heard a screaming cackle loud as hell coming from the woods. It screamed 5 or 6 times with a weird tone. It wasn't any coyote,bird, human sound or animal I have ever heard. I hate to say it but It scared the hell outta me. I reluctantly walked in the woods in the opposite direction and never heard it again.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, some of these stories are nuts!


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

google search *The Paulding Lights*. Its in michigans UP. I hunt 20 mins away for rifle season. two years ago we went to it and had the lights and everything happen. pretty crazy honestly. At first we thought "OK, thats just car headlights" but after a few minutes the lights got above the treelines, and last time i checked cars dont fly


----------



## Whitetail52 (Oct 9, 2010)

I was fishing with my cousin on a river that dumps into Stockton lake. We were every bit of a mile from the nearest anything and stumbled across some type of a memorial to a kid. It was up under a rock bluff, had a picture of him with his birthday and the day he died. Craziest thing I've ever seen and it did creep me out. We bailed out of there and headed to the truck. Haven't been back since.


----------



## southtexas_2500 (Dec 10, 2010)

man yall got some creepy shiznit up north most ive seen is 2 kara kara gettin it on 30 yards from me in a tree


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

blackoak said:


> I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


*** you suppose that was all about??


----------



## Hydration Tube (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow... No one has mentioned Aliens yet...


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

when my dad was younger he was hunting this area in egypt vally and was leaving late (he says the deer got him pinned in his stand for an hour after dark) he heard some russling in the brush prob about 300 yards away from him. he looks up to see torches and about 50 people wearing white sheets. he said he left that place faster than he ever has and he even left his stand up. never went back to get it.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

supposive the placed i hunt near ( buckout road ) is haunted. a man who would kidnap an then eat the kids named albert fish lived here. they say in front of this red house if you beep your horn 3 times albino people will come out and eat you. another story was a couple's car broke down and the guy went to check on it. he didnt come back so the girl got out of the car and he was hanging from a tree dead. i dont believe these stories except the one about albert fish because that was actually true. if you google buckout road there is more stories that you can read about which happened here in white plaines ny


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Had one area I hunted along the river that I swear I could hear faint drumming in the pre dawn darkness. Like indian type tribal drumming. Could never pin point it....was kind of all over. It never scared me though. I heard it probably 30 times over a period of 3 years hunting there. After watching Ghost Hunters, I suppose this could be some kind of residual thing.

I have found many blades and arrow heads, scrapers, etc in this area over the years.....so I do wonder sometimes: "Hope they don't want their stuff back!"


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

at my friends property we hunt this spot overlooking a field and an old broke down abandoned house. the man that used to own the house was wanted for murder. when someone finally discovered the body of his victim they told the police and when the police went to his house (where he had the body) the body was gone. the saw that he just got done filling in a concrete patio and they knew that the body was most likely there but due to lack of evedence the patio was never searched. if you go up to the patio now you can hit the corner of the patio and it sounds solid but if you go to the middle it sounds hollow. so when we go to our stands we constantly hear this moning from that directon. exstremily creepy to say the least. after a year the man eventually left and basically dissappeared....


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> supposive the placed i hunt near ( buckout road ) is haunted. a man who would kidnap an then eat the kids named albert fish lived here. they say in front of this red house if you beep your horn 3 times albino people will come out and eat you. another story was a couple's car broke down and the guy went to check on it. he didnt come back so the girl got out of the car and he was hanging from a tree dead. i dont believe these stories except the one about albert fish because that was actually true. if you google buckout road there is more stories that you can read about which happened here in white plaines ny


i read about it that is some creepy stuff for sure


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> supposive the placed i hunt near ( buckout road ) is haunted. a man who would kidnap an then eat the kids named albert fish lived here. they say in front of this red house if you beep your horn 3 times albino people will come out and eat you. another story was a couple's car broke down and the guy went to check on it. he didnt come back so the girl got out of the car and he was hanging from a tree dead. i dont believe these stories except the one about albert fish because that was actually true. if you google buckout road there is more stories that you can read about which happened here in white plaines ny


Never heard about Buckout road, just googled it and read about it. Thats messed up !!! Not so sure id be hunting anywhere near there. Albino cannibals? was these stories all from the same area?


----------



## CrazyElkHunter (Sep 29, 2008)

jmann28 said:


> google search *The Paulding Lights*. Its in michigans UP. I hunt 20 mins away for rifle season. two years ago we went to it and had the lights and everything happen. pretty crazy honestly. At first we thought "OK, thats just car headlights" but after a few minutes the lights got above the treelines, and last time i checked cars dont fly


Not to down your experience, but here is an article that explains your experience. I googled Paulding lights like you suggested and found it. http://www.odduniverse.com/cgi-bin/viewStory.cgi?sID=1660
Would be creepy though! This thread is interesting and scary. I dont know if I would go back to the areas some of you have been after your experiences.


----------



## jtb67 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a saying about my Hoyt "Hold her level and she could kill the devil." Satan don't mess with me!!!


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

We leased a farm near Lincolnton GA back in the 80's. Came with an old two story house. Place was a mess, a bunch of us got busy and made it into our camp house. When I called the EMC to have power turned on the lady said "you are kidding right, that is the old Dunnaway haunted house". Well she was right, for three years at night that darn ghost ran up and down the stairs every night, slammed doors and turned lights on.
We boarded one of the ends of the hall way up stairs, made it into another bathroom. One night walking across the hay field to the house with a buddy, he says " how can that light be on in the hallway? Isn't it all boarded up?" Sure enough from 200 yards the light was on and clear as a bell.

Found out that the old lady Dunnaway was a mean old gal and ended up killing herself in the house..


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

:behindsofI was getting ready to go outside to have a smoke. I believe I will wait until the morning!


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

elkhunter2900 said:


> We leased a farm near Lincolnton GA back in the 80's. Came with an old two story house. Place was a mess, a bunch of us got busy and made it into our camp house. When I called the EMC to have power turned on the lady said "you are kidding right, that is the old Dunnaway haunted house". Well she was right, for three years at night that darn ghost ran up and down the stairs every night, slammed doors and turned lights on.
> We boarded one of the ends of the hall way up stairs, made it into another bathroom. One night walking across the hay field to the house with a buddy, he says " how can that light be on in the hallway? Isn't it all boarded up?" Sure enough from 200 yards the light was on and clear as a bell.
> 
> Found out that the old lady Dunnaway was a mean old gal and ended up killing herself in the house..


Ha, i must be a sissy. If i seen the doors slamming and heard a ghost running up and down the steps. id be long gone !!


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess 10:00 at night to read this is a very bad time...gonna have troubles sleepin tonight!!


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Ha, i must be a sissy. If i seen the doors slamming and heard a ghost running up and down the steps. id be long gone !!


Aw it just took a little getting used to! 
Never hurt anything but never cooked for us either!


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

It's no wonder all my deer stands are right on the edge of fields!!!! Closest story I have is that at about 15 (18 years ago now), me and my 14 year old brother would grab our single shot 20 gauges and wander up the highway about 1/4 mile and start hunting this pasture for pheasants. We must've hunted it 10 times that winter. In the spring the farmer found the dead body of a local kid (older than us, about 21) that'd gotten into drugs and was having problems and took his own life. Freaky to think how many times we must've walked right past his body.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

these are getting freakier everytime i read them lol


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hespler said:


> Not hunting, but a buddy and I where jigging for Walleye in the Detroit River and my buddy hooked up, but there was no fight he said it was coming in like a log got it to the side of the boat and it was a floater, we had to lash him to the side of the boat till the coast guard and the sheriff got there, after the sherrif got there he said it was most likley and man who fell throgh the late ice and has been missing for about a month,,,,,Just to let you know when a body that has been under water for a month comes to the surface it exspells a large amount of gass's and makes some awfull noises, not to mention looking like a over filled ballon about ready to pop........


I went up there this summer for the first time with a buddy and we were jigging for walleyes. I had gotten snagged a couple of times and with it being Detroit made the comment "I wonder how many bodies are in here"? Now I read this! Glad I wasn't in your situation. Although I'm sure there are more in there and Lake Erie than people would suspect.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

I <3 all things paranormal!!

But a serious question is... why hasn't anybody asked what "catsoup" is???!!??? LOL I'm just messin' with ya, Jonny! 


Jonny Boy said:


> In the woods next to a house where some litte girls live, I came across a doll with a pencil stuck in its eye, hanging from a rope around its neck, with *catsoup* all over it. They must be some messed up little girls.....


No stories from me yet, but my husband told me about something in the woods where he hunts that he wants to take me to see. Its a huuuge fire pit about 10' across and about 3' deep and there are little "ornaments" hanging from the trees all around. They're all people dressed up differently... reminiscent of voodoo doll-types of things. :dontknow:


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

WinkWink said:


> I <3 all things paranormal!!
> 
> But a serious question is... why hasn't anybody asked what "catsoup" is???!!??? LOL I'm just messin' with ya, Jonny!
> 
> ...


 Lol....I have always and will always call ketchup catsoup.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Jonny Boy said:


> Lol....I have always and will always call ketchup catsoup.


:kiss:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

This one would be borderline Satanic I suppose. 

At one time I was a bricklayer and got a call from the guy at the public works department that some kids had broken into an old mausoleum and he asked me if I would repair it. No problem, I knew the area and had hunted there. 

The cemetary sits a good way back off the road down a little farm lane. It dates to the Revolutionary War and has a lot of history written on the tombstones. Anyway, I'm looking around trying to figure out what the guy is talking about and eventually I stumble onto this old crypt on the far corner of the lot. 

It was ornate granite construction with an arched steel/cast iron door that the kids had somehow managed to open. Inside, there was a small mourning chamber where family members could sit and pay their final respects before their loved ones were placed, and then bricked in.

The delinquents had busted open the back chambers, pulled several caskets out and had rifled through them. I was pretty much up to my ankles in human remains. Civil War era human remains. Leg bones, rib bones, this and that bones but not a skull to be found. They coveted those I guess.

The worst part of the deal was putting the final touches on the door. I had built my way out, buttressing as I went. Dynamite would be required to open it. That final stone I put in place...in broad daylight...and an arm shot out at me. Stephan Kingish.

Of course the arm didn't shoot out but I was waiting for it to. The very night I had finished it, the little ^$&^%$ had come back and tried to tear my work apart and get in again. They gave up without much of a fight and it holds still.


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

i never hunt here but there's a place a few miles from where i live called old state road and there has been some messed up stuff that went down on that road, first theres an old church that they belive satanic rituals took place its got an upside down pentagram on the door and dug up graves the police at one point even fenced it off, there is also rumors of a girl that threw her baby off the bridge and if you go down there at night and cut off ur car u can still her the baby crying and then ur car wont start, i also heard a bunch of slaves where hung from the older bridge that has long since been torn down, there is rail road tracks where a bus had been hit with children in it and if u stop and put ur car in neatrul it will roll up over the tracks as if the kids are pushing u off, and the KKK also use to meet down there. dont know if any of it is true except for the churc (i have seen that) but thats alot of history for 8 miles of dirt road through the woods and swamps,


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

DREAMSEASON286 said:


> i have heard of comming across random neuces, crosses, etc........anybody?


I once shot an elephant in my pajamas, how it got there I'll never know.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Schpankme said:


> I once shot an elephant in my pajamas, how it got there I'll never know.


lol


----------



## LebeauHunter (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm surprised there aren't more strange stories, observed crimes, and wierd findings. Hunters go out when other people stay in, whether it be dark, bad weather, or odd times, they go places a lot of other people don't go (sometimes the thicker or more remote the better), and often do a lot of quiet sitting, glassing, and observing. Only creepy thing I ever had was glassing a house about 500 yards away known for being trouble-makers (poaching and hundreds of nails dumped on a road), and saw what looked like someone looking at me through a rifle scope. I got down quick (which was probably what they wanted).


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

You wouldn't believe me if I told you.... 

Seen some horrible crap as a police officer and yes some people do believe they will meet the devil when they jump 30 feet from a tree with a rope around their neck.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Walked into an old house covered in kudzu a few miles from here, one time, and someone had written, "hell is where youre at" across the mantle mirror. we laughed at it, til we heard what had to be human two legged footsteps running across the upstairs floor, scared the bejesus out of us when we looked upstairs, and found nothing but an empty room, no exit, no closets or hideyholes. it was a heavy thump-thump-thump, of someone running from the top of the steps twoard the 2nd story window, (glass intact)
Still gives me the willies thinking of it


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

joeneal1986 said:


> i never hunt here but there's a place a few miles from where i live called old state road and there has been some messed up stuff that went down on that road, first theres an old church that they belive satanic rituals took place its got an upside down pentagram on the door and dug up graves the police at one point even fenced it off, there is also rumors of a girl that threw her baby off the bridge and if you go down there at night and cut off ur car u can still her the baby crying and then ur car wont start, i also heard a bunch of slaves where hung from the older bridge that has long since been torn down, there is rail road tracks where a bus had been hit with children in it and if u stop and put ur car in neatrul it will roll up over the tracks as if the kids are pushing u off, and the KKK also use to meet down there. dont know if any of it is true except for the churc (i have seen that) but thats alot of history for 8 miles of dirt road through the woods and swamps,


we'd

The railroad track one was on a tv show awhile back. They had tested carsand busses on film "getting 
pushed"over the tracks. It looks like its up hill. They had it surveyed it was actually a downhill grade


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

When I was younger probly about 13 (7 years ago) me, my sister, and 2 cousins would play in my grandparents woods and me and my cousin closest to my age would always run away from the other 2 cause they were annoying. My uncle always told us how he found and indian grave but never found anything in it. Anyways once we left my sister in the woods and when she found us she told us a story about how she saw an indian woman running and hiding behind trees looking at her and stuff. We blew it off. Well the other day me and my sister were talking and she told me that and it freaked me out cause I do a bunch of small game and coyote hunting back there and I'm going again tomorrow. I'm kinda debating whether to go or not. Definately not a thread to read at night

I have another story not scary but odd. Me and my cousin went to set up my trail cam in the same woods and there is an old house covered in kudzo. I had a bb gun with me to pop squirrels. Well we get into the little kudzo clearing in front of an old house and there were 3 turkey buzzards sitting in a tree above the house. Well I pumped the gun like 3 times and just shot at them thinking it would bounce off. That thing fell to the ground and we heard it thud. We ran over to see it and there was nothing there. We searched for over a half hour and couldnt find it. This house is a little freaky sometimes if your by yourself

Some of these stories are pretty freaky


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

gindog1 said:


> There not a lot to tell you about it. I has seen a new cast on a missing guy early that week. A friend and I was going deer hunting and came up on him hanging. I hope I dont find anyother.


I've been told if you find 3 hanging men its good luck.....................


----------



## bluto in mo (Dec 16, 2010)

a girl Friends house was haunted her bedroom light would turn off and on at all times of the day or night and you would here foot steps go up and down the stairs at all times of the day, also they called him Herman. i stayed over one night slept down stairs in the living room next to her parents room. i was on the floor she was on the couch i sat up to give her a kiss good night had a VCR tape land next to me. TV was about 10 ft a way and the tape was on top i jumped up ran in to the kitchen she just laughed it scared the crap out of me


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

No pics sorry. That was way before the internet / digital cams. Anyone wants a personal tour ill be more than happy to show them. Wife and I thinking of buying a few acres near it to build another house


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

WinkWink said:


> I <3 all things paranormal!!
> 
> No stories from me yet, but my husband told me about something in the woods where he hunts that he wants to take me to see. Its a huuuge fire pit about 10' across and about 3' deep and there are little "ornaments" hanging from the trees all around. They're all people dressed up differently... reminiscent of voodoo doll-types of things. :dontknow:


That is a very Wiccan thing to do. They represent people that they are attempting to cast a spell on. May or may not be malicious.


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

when i was about 8 or 9, i was riding my horse through a eucyliptus grove behind thw horse club we belonged to. i was lookin for a missing steer, and found just the head in the middle of a clearing that wasn't there the week before, sitting on a stump with sticks in the eyeballs. Never beenthe same since


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

Here in Ohio you can't shoot buzzards



Keesey said:


> When I was younger probly about 13 (7 years ago) me, my sister, and 2 cousins would play in my grandparents woods and me and my cousin closest to my age would always run away from the other 2 cause they were annoying. My uncle always told us how he found and indian grave but never found anything in it. Anyways once we left my sister in the woods and when she found us she told us a story about how she saw an indian woman running and hiding behind trees looking at her and stuff. We blew it off. Well the other day me and my sister were talking and she told me that and it freaked me out cause I do a bunch of small game and coyote hunting back there and I'm going again tomorrow. I'm kinda debating whether to go or not. Definately not a thread to read at night
> 
> I have another story not scary but odd. Me and my cousin went to set up my trail cam in the same woods and there is an old house covered in kudzo. I had a bb gun with me to pop squirrels. Well we get into the little kudzo clearing in front of an old house and there were 3 turkey buzzards sitting in a tree above the house. Well I pumped the gun like 3 times and just shot at them thinking it would bounce off. That thing fell to the ground and we heard it thud. We ran over to see it and there was nothing there. We searched for over a half hour and couldnt find it. This house is a little freaky sometimes if your by yourself
> 
> Some of these stories are pretty freaky


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

bengalbrother said:


> Here in Ohio you can't shoot buzzards


Yea I know. My bb gun is so old I'm guessing maybe 80's and doesnt have much power. I've shot myself and not broken the skin before it was weird. I know better now though I didnt know at the time


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

bengalbrother said:


> Here in Ohio you can't shoot buzzards


My dad always told my brother and I that if you try to shoot a buzzard while it's flying that they would puke on you. Not sure if that's true as I never tried after that.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

blackoak said:


> I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


there has to be more to this story???


----------



## bowman84 (Mar 14, 2007)

a couple of years ago was out in the summer time out frog gigging. i was walking down an old dirt road at around 2 in the morning saw a saucer shaped glowing neon orange reddish color shoot up at a 45 degree angle making absolutely no noise vanishes. im standing there staring in awe not believing wat the [email protected]#$ i just. it reappears shooting off in a completely different direction and disappears, this went on for a couple of minutes. not to far from there i was again gigging at night time, as i apraoched this clearing i notice this unusually bright light just hovering above the tree line bout 150-200 yrds off. im sitting there staring at it for a good five minutes then it just slowly just drifts off. no its wasnt no airplane,helicopter, flare, or weather balloon. what it was i dunno............


----------



## bowman84 (Mar 14, 2007)

blackoak said:


> I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


where bouts u hunt......gary??


----------



## lilbilly (Oct 3, 2010)

bowman84 said:


> where bouts u hunt......gary??


LOL. Funny, I thought the same thing!!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Its true alright....bowhunters are different.

I used to hunt in a very remote area in washington state s N.E. corner. I had a treestand in this dense grove that I used for bear hunting. I hadnt been in there in awhile and then I heard that area had been logged pretty heavily. I took a ride on my ATV into the area and it looked like a war zone...tree stumps and slash piles everywhere. I thought as I was entering this area that my treestand is long gone. As I got closer...i could see the top of one tree that remained standing. No other trees standing anywhere around. I couldnt believe my eyes, out of hundreds of acres of a logging operation, the only tree left standing....and my tree stand was hanging right where I had it. It was really spooky seeing this...I climbed up, got my stand and never went back into that area.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

LebeauHunter said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more strange stories, observed crimes, and wierd findings. Hunters go out when other people stay in, whether it be dark, bad weather, or odd times, they go places a lot of other people don't go (sometimes the thicker or more remote the better), and often do a lot of quiet sitting, glassing, and observing. Only creepy thing I ever had was glassing a house about 500 yards away known for being trouble-makers (poaching and hundreds of nails dumped on a road), and saw what looked like someone looking at me through a rifle scope. I got down quick (which was probably what they wanted).


Now that would freak the crap outta me


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

blackoak said:


> I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


Come on man, what did you do with the toesicles?


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

slicer said:


> Had one area I hunted along the river that I swear I could hear faint drumming in the pre dawn darkness. Like indian type tribal drumming. Could never pin point it....was kind of all over. It never scared me though. I heard it probably 30 times over a period of 3 years hunting there. After watching Ghost Hunters, I suppose this could be some kind of residual thing.
> 
> I have found many blades and arrow heads, scrapers, etc in this area over the years.....so I do wonder sometimes: "Hope they don't want their stuff back!"


 It is most likely white drum.A type of fish that has kinda like pearls in each side of their head and they shake them and make a drumming sound .We hear them alot when on the river.We have caught several and when you clean them you can take the pearls out Grandpa had some really big one that he got over the years


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bowman84 (Mar 14, 2007)

tttttt


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

freakin' me out, maaaan


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

I was hunting one day and I saw a doe and 2 yearlings 40 yards away coming towards my stand. I was getting into position to shoot the mature doe but that doe must of saw me and stopped. A few seconds later the doe kneeled on her back legs looking right at me. She dropped her head like she was saying a prayer. A minute later she got up and looked back at her fawns then she proceeded to walk the trail past my stand. The whole time as she got closer and closer she would look right at me. As the doe and her two fawns walked past I just could not shoot. I did not even bother to pull back the bow. Just twenty yards down the trail I see her look back as if she was saying thanks?

A week later as I was walking in to my stand I had a doe bust me. She didn't snort but just watched me go into my stand and then ran off. About 10 minutes later I see a doe running through the woods then I noticed she has a 8 point buck trailing her. The doe runs past my stand and stops. The buck that was following ends up stopping just 10 yards in front of my stand. I shot the buck and watch it fall just 10 yards away. As I am looking around I noticed the doe still standing 20 yards from me, she looks up at me and then started to kneel on her back legs. I was like no way. Well it turns when I was dragging out my buck I see a doe and two fawns watching me on top of the hill. I didn't know if this was the same doe that I passed up from the prior week but I said thank you silently into the wind and right after that the doe and her fawns walked off.

Coincidence or not?


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, exsystem, thats a well trained doe. First she bows to you, then she goes and finds you a shooter buck- gotta get me some of those on my land! Definately a strange story though- thanks for sharing!


----------



## byronchilds (Apr 20, 2006)

About 6 years ago I pulled an old Stealth Cam that took 35mm film and gave it to my wife to get developed. She called me all freaked out. "There's pictures of people in black robes, ***!" So I got home and had to have a look myself. I had probably 6 pictures with 3-4 different people that were walking around barefoot with these black robes on. The robes had a crucifix on the breast. Very odd, I know they had to have seen my camera because that thing had a flash like a strobe light. I continued to hunt there but needless to say I was packing my off-duty rig for a few months. Weird. Great thread!!!


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

airwolf said:


> there has to be more to this story???


There is. I called a tow truck driver and he came and picked them up. LOL , but you were supposed to ask me what I did with them. In all seriousness I have seen several thing at the time I thought were strange, but with a little rational thinking later figured that it was my mind playing trick on me, or at least I hoped it was.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

bowman84 said:


> where bouts u hunt......gary??


Yeah, the east side.


----------



## bowman84 (Mar 14, 2007)

blackoak said:


> Yeah, the east side.


any good hunting in gary?


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

bowman84 said:


> any good hunting in gary?


Depends on what your hunting.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 30, 2009)

all i have found if meth paraphenalia and before i was born my dad found a pot grow
not satanic but its unnerving to find cause you dont you if the owner knows youre there and wants to keep it a secret


----------



## lilbilly (Oct 3, 2010)

blackoak said:


> Depends on what your hunting.


lol...that could create some discussion. There are a few areas that could provide some decent hunting though, maybe if you get up towards the lake on the far northeast side.


----------



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

couple years ago i was trout fishin on a small stream in BFE. nothin around for miles. I decided to take a break, and my nose led me to green gold! hahaa that guy had to of been pissed when he checked. I don't fish there anymore unless i'm packin heat.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

few years ago guiding in new mexico we were hunting an area that was well known for poachers. i was taking a kid on his first big game hunt and he shot a cow elk in this rye field right at last light. she died out in the middle of the field so we made our way to her took pics and all that good stuff and left her where she lay. i left my back pack at her to shed weight and we had to walk about 2 miles to the truck and make a big loop to get to the field where the cow layed. when we pulled up to the gate about an hr after we left i heard a bunch of branches breaking and who knows what else. it was hard to explain what i hear but it sounded like it was right in front of me. i had the hunter turn off his truck and then all of a sudden the crashing and breaking came to a complete silence. told myself i had to be hearing things that wasnt right. well i open the gate and we swing the truck out into the field and a flash from the headlights catches my eye. i know it wasnt there earlier cuz thats where we just shot from an hr ago...i tell the hunter to drive over there and its an old pickup that was from the poachers. what happend was when we pulled up to the gate we caught them on the edge of the field but couldnt see them cuz our headlights werent shining in their direction and they took off in the truck plowin thru the brush and then ditched it and ran into the woods. when i got up to the truck i was freaked because i had a hunter, his 13 yr old son and a couple guys in the woods who knew where i was because of the truck and the could possibly be starring at me thru their poaching rifle scope. really put me on light feet. after looking at the truck i got the license plate but didnt have cell service so i couldnt call for immediate backup we went out to the cow that layed in the field and there were tracks that drove right up to the cow..hmm. freaked me out big time. but my pack was still there go figure. i made sure we hurried up fast got loaded up an we went back to the truck...couldnt figure out where they entered the field from cuz its all fenced and gates are locked and stupid me i didnt look in the cab to see if they had left behind any rifles in the cab..coulda gotten me a free rifle. i was too scarred to think of it. anyways i sliced one tire and the pop it made freaked me out cuz i figured they could hear it and know what i was up to and then start shooting......i bout pissed my pants and jumped in the truck and we flew outta there never even closed the gate on the way out....never went back to find out more info either........................creepy feeling when u know someone can be watching u thru a scope in complete darkness especially when u know they are poachers to begin with.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Blue Fairies ..... thats all Iam say'in .....




Crazy Wolf


----------



## eastx (Dec 30, 2008)

In high school we used to run trot lines in an old creek fed pond. part of it butted up to a high bank, on that hill was a cemetery, the county had to exume some of the caskets and re place them because of erosion, so we are out at dark check and bait the lines, we hear an aweful scream and a splash, hit the spotlight and there was a mountain lion running up the bank, figure the branch he was on broke, we all had to change our drawers, we just knew one of those coffins had come out the bank with somethin undead in it. 

There was a guy on here in another thread told a story about his grandmother and the devil's tramping ground, it kinda freaked me out. Google the devil's tramping ground.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

If you remember several years ago there were some "Vampire" kids from western Ky that went down to Fl and murdered a couple. The head "Vampire" was a guy named Rod Ferrel. He is now in the pen where he needs to be. Anyway Rod and his followers were from our home town and sorrounding communities. Not long before all of that came out in the news my dad came across a wash tub full of blood and many dead animals arranged in a pattern around the tub. It apeared as though some type of ritual had taken place at this location. Very very odd. This was adjacent to a public use area near one of our farms. 
I feel certain those "Vampire" kids had something to do with that tub of blood. I may be wrong but it all happend about the same time. Ferrel and his followers were arrested and convicted of various crimes.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

my buddies and i were carp shooting in Green bay. We were wading around not seeing much so we started screwing around shooting our arrows at garbage floating around. I see this blueish thing floating 50 yards from my buddy I yelled I bet you cant hit that. His reply I dont have enough line or I would. I told him go check it out. He said it was to deep. So we left it at that and kept bow fishing. The wind had got pretty bad so we left and came back the next afternoon to see the police leaving. Turns out it was a body of a older guy who dumped his canoe. He washed up right where the bluish thing was floating. I'm glad he didnt take the shot I dared him to!


----------



## upper_rogue (Jan 19, 2009)

Stumbled across a pot field once and one time we came across a buck that had fallen over a rock embankment and caught his antlers, he must have hung himself, not sure how it happened put my kids were freaked out about the deer just hanging there.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt, I love this thread!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Up again.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

byronchilds said:


> About 6 years ago I pulled an old Stealth Cam that took 35mm film and gave it to my wife to get developed. She called me all freaked out. "There's pictures of people in black robes, ***!" So I got home and had to have a look myself. I had probably 6 pictures with 3-4 different people that were walking around barefoot with these black robes on. The robes had a crucifix on the breast. Very odd, I know they had to have seen my camera because that thing had a flash like a strobe light. I continued to hunt there but needless to say I was packing my off-duty rig for a few months. Weird. Great thread!!!


Hey post up the pics,this would help this thread along...


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

t
t
t


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Stories anyone?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

a few years ago i was scoutin for bear, and walkin down some logging roads, when i saw something on the side of the tree from about 100 yards off. when i got up there i could see it was the face of a baby doll someone had burnt in a fire then nailed to the tree...i found a different place to hunt


----------



## StringMusic16 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Here in LA, we have all kinds of scary stories coming out of our neck of the woods. This was taken off a thread from Bayou Bucks. It's a story about a LA superstition called a "wendigo," kind of a canabalistic Native American creature. Check it out.*

"I pulled these stories off another board. I did not come up with these stories so I don't know any more details than what is written here. All I did was cut and paste. Might make me look over my shoulder more than usual. For those of you going out into the woods early in the morning this weekend, be careful when you hear the leaves rustling. You never know what is lurking out there. 


The weirdest thing I heard about tho was a guy I know that was sitting in his treestand one afternoon about 10 years ago watching 2 groups of deer in a small field in front of him.

These deer were 40 or so yards apart and 50 yards in front of him. The field was only about 80 yards across then the woods started again. Anyway, these two groups of deer suddenly snapped up their heads and looked across the field into the woods. My friend saw nothing and watched as these deer started turning their heads as if following something that had walked out of the woods and right between them heading in my friends direction.

My buddy said he didn't see anything as the deer kept looking and following it with their gaze as if they were actually seeing something cross the field between them. Frank also said the hairs on the back of his neck were standing straight up and he smelled something terrible, like rotten meat. 

Then he heard it. Crunching leaves as footsteps walked into the woods right in front of him and continued walking right under the tree he was sitting in. He kept hearing the footsteps and a weird sort of whispering until it got farther away and eventually faded from earshot. He looked back to the field, the deer were feeding again as if nothing had happened.

My friend climbed down and backtracked the imprints/disturbed leaves 10 yards to the field edge where whatever it was had walked in. There, in the soft mud at the fields edge, he found bare human footprints that were facing backwards !! 
He left right then and there with his stand still in the tree and never hunted that woods again. 

True story folks. He won't even talk about it.

Here is the second story.

First of all, I want to say hello to you all. I'm an ex-LEO, father of 4 and have been a hunter most of my life. I no longer go into the woods, but do fish on the lake in my spare time. 
I've been a lurker for quite awhile and have never posted before now. I very much enjoy reading the great stuff here. After seeing these writing about strange goingson in the forests, I felt compelled to reply. 
After reading what I have to say, you'll see why.

I don't know Mr. Thunderhead or his friend.
But, what he says is true. I have seen this myself, twice.

Both times were in the same woods. I thought I was crazy the first time and seeing things, and talked myself into dismissing it to my overactive imagination. 
I was wrong and paid dearly.
I refuse to talk about that part and am only telling this so others will heed the warnings about the dark.

The second time I was alone in my shack long before daylight opening morning, exactly one year to the day after my first encounter.
As I poured a cup of coffee, I heard footsteps in the leaves, hit my light and like before, could see nothing. 
My blood ran cold.
I knew it was happening again as soon as I heard the whisperings as it drew closer. 
I shut my eyes as tight as I could, this time the footsteps didn't keep going, but stopped at the window to my shack. The stench of rotting meat was sickening.
All I'm going to say is that when I opened my eyes what stood outside my shack glaring at me thru the window was something straight out of **** itself. 
That's all I'm going to say. 
I've never steeped foot inside a woods again and never will. "


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

The devil is always there waiting to be let in.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

interesting story right there.:darkbeer:


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Stringmusic,

That shivers down my spine...could you post the website where this came from. I'd love to read them.

NH1


----------



## CTHarvester (Sep 23, 2008)

Growing up I had a pond bout a mile through the woods behind my house. On my summer vacations I would spend countless days bass fishing there and returning home after dark. When I was about 13, one saturday around Halloween I headed down to try my luck. Just before the pond is an overgrown field. I saw some of the tall grass matted down and decided to take a look. When I approached what I saw will forever be etched in my memory and forever changed my favorite fishing spot. As I walked up I saw a dead sheep with a hole in its chest and what looked like the internal organs (heart?) ripped out. I ran home and told my parents who called the Police. They investigated and apparently think it was some sort of satanic ritual. There was a kid that lived down the street from me that would always dress in black with pentagram necklaces and somehow I think he had something to do with it. It was not an easy area to get to so someone had to carry that sheep a long distance and sneak through some neighborhoods to get to that area. I did continue to fish that are but never saw any such things again, I just made sure I'd get home before dark.


----------



## StringMusic16 (Dec 5, 2010)

This isn't the original thread for that post (it was copied and posted onto Bayou Bucks), but you guys may like this thread.

It's our version of this same thread. :fear:
http://www.bayoubucks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2590&highlight=weirdest


----------



## ddddan (Dec 18, 2010)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Its true alright....bowhunters are different.
> 
> I used to hunt in a very remote area in washington state s N.E. corner. I had a treestand in this dense grove that I used for bear hunting. I hadnt been in there in awhile and then I heard that area had been logged pretty heavily. I took a ride on my ATV into the area and it looked like a war zone...tree stumps and slash piles everywhere. I thought as I was entering this area that my treestand is long gone. As I got closer...i could see the top of one tree that remained standing. No other trees standing anywhere around. I couldnt believe my eyes, out of hundreds of acres of a logging operation, the only tree left standing....and my tree stand was hanging right where I had it. It was really spooky seeing this...I climbed up, got my stand and never went back into that area.


Maybe the loggers were hunters, too? If so, that's a pretty nice gesture to leave that tree there so you could recover the stand.


----------



## StringMusic16 (Dec 5, 2010)

ddddan said:


> Maybe the loggers were hunters, too? If so, that's a pretty nice gesture to leave that tree there so you could recover the stand.


I thought the same thing. To me it sounds like someone being nice, not creepy. But then again, I wasn't there so I'm not making fun of you.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

StringMusic16 said:


> This isn't the original thread for that post (it was copied and posted onto Bayou Bucks), but you guys may like this thread.
> 
> It's our version of this same thread. :fear:
> http://www.bayoubucks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2590&highlight=weirdest


I found the following story on the bayou bucks page, that was kind of an intense story.

Four years ago i was walking back to camp after deer hunting one evening. I was walking on a long, narrow old dirt road and the trees had formed a canopy over the road. That scene got my heart beating just from being creepy looking, but that was nothing compared to 5 minutes after that. As I walked down this road I thought I heard foot steps in the leaves about 30 or 40 feet into the woods. The sun had recently gone down, but the tree canopy made it even darker so I could not see very far. The steps seemed like they were keeping stride with me, so I brushed it off as an echo to start with. After a minute or so, I knew it was not an echo. I started trying to catch it taking an extra step by walking a few steps and then stopping suddenly. Everytime I stopped, the footsteps stopped. By this time I am really getting nervous and short tempered. I stepped up my pace and was walking along at a steady rate. Then, in the middle of a stride, I stopped my foot about 1 inch before it touched the ground. CRUNCH! What ever was walking beside me finished it's step and crunched the leaves. I was so scared I was almost numb and started feeling sick. It was dead silent for about 5 seconds with neither of us moving. Then, all of a sudden, the footsteps started coming towards me. I new it was not a small animal, because besides the leaf crunching there was a definite light thud with every step. Like when you run in hiking boots. I shouted at whatever it was to identify itself or I would shoot. As I was shouting I was reaching for a gun. "Where did I put my rifle???" "Please God, hel....pistol!" I guess I was too terrified to think straight. "where is my *******n Pistol?". I finally found it in it's holster on my belt. Mind you all of these thougts are happening in miliseconds. (turned out my rifle was on my shoulder...ha...that is 9 kinds of scared when you can't find your rifle on your shoulder, I'm here to tell you.). Thankfully I finally found my Sig on my hip. I pulled that 45 so hard that I ripped the hammer snap clean off the holster. I emptied 2 magazines of .45, and then remembered my shouldered 30-06. I pulled the rifle around and started bolting rounds as fast as I could squeeze the trigger. After emptying the 4 round magazine, I pulled a fresh magazine out of my pocket and bolted a new round. About this time I have my wits about me and remember my 500,000 spot light that is in my back pack. I pulled my hunting knife and cut the back pack open down the side instead of taking the time to untie the wonderful knot I had put in leather tie straps before leaving my blind. Found the spot light and lit up the woods. NOTHING! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! I stood there dumb founded. I could not believe that there was nothing there. When I started firing into the woods, the foot steps were 10 feet from me, and still coming my direction! I walked to the edge of the woods and discovered that I was not crazy. There were human size footsteps in the leaves running parallel to the road I had been walking. Sure enough, they turned and started coming straight towards the road I was standing on. But then they just stopped. I mean plumb vanished...like somebody had taken flight and just disappeared into the sky. Before that night I had never been scared to be in the woods alone. I consider myself to be a man who can hold his own in the worse of situations. I have braved odds before that would make many men buckle. But that night I was scared. I mean "want your mommy" scared. Before that night I had cried 2 other times in my life. That night was number 3. I never went back into the woods on that property without a buddy. Say what you will about me taking a buddy with me, but you weren't there. 
After reading the stories from those links at the beginning of this thread, I can't help but to wonder if I met with the same creature that night. I don't remember smellng rotten meat, but the wind was to my back when I was looking into the woods. I remember that because I dang near strained my neck two times from whipping around after being hit in the head with leaves blowing off of the trees behind me. What really creeps me out is that I heard the whispers. Until tonight I thought that weird noise was just the wind whistling through the trees. It was very distinct whispering, but at the same time sounded distant and muffled. I should not have ignored that sound, because I KNEW deep down inside that was not the wind. I could not reproduce the sound if I tried. I am not someone with a vivid imagination so I guess that's why I did not think twice about the sound until now. At the time it just made sense to assume it was the wind, because the wind was blowing lightly and I was in the woods. Normal stuff ...usually. I am greatful I did not know what was making that sound at the time, because I would have had to add wet pants to my admmition of tears. Guy's, I actually screamed 'Help Me', to God, as I was squeezing the first round off from my Sig. As I was firing that pistol, I promised God that if he would help me live through that night that I would not miss church any more on Sundays to go hunting. That lasted 2 weeks. I think he understands.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Check out this thread on AT there are a bunch of creepy stories on here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=774000


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

This atarted scary but ended pretty good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QHoZpO8cbUo


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> This atarted scary but ended pretty good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QHoZpO8cbUo


and what do you think three guy's were doing out in the woods with glow in the dark condoms? maybe alittle Brokeback camping?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

some weird and freaky stuff out there


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

ddddan said:


> Maybe the loggers were hunters, too? If so, that's a pretty nice gesture to leave that tree there so you could recover the stand.



Agree!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

BLan said:


> and what do you think three guy's were doing out in the woods with glow in the dark condoms? maybe alittle Brokeback camping?


Waiting for a hunter called Blan to stroll by LOL


----------



## SwampLife (Jul 3, 2010)

About 15 years ago I was hunting and came across a family of albinos living in an abandon school bus. I don't know how many there were living there but I'd say atleast a dozen. When I came around the end of the bus I was face to face with about six of them. These were the weirdest, freakiest looking people I've ever seen in my life. I was suprised and scared!! I tried speaking to them but they just looked at me with this blank stare. All of them male or female, young or old looked exactly the same. I just eased back with my safety off and got the hell out of there and never went back. I'll never forget their creepy faces!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> Waiting for a hunter called Blan to stroll by LOL


Not me, I like it bareback. LOL


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't have any but I have one from one of my friends who hunts around Oshkosh. He was out by some public land in the morning bowhunting. It was still dark out while he was getting ready and he heard a gunshot. He didn't think much of it and kept changing. Shortly after the shot he heard what he thought sounded like a racoon scratching something coming from that direction. When he got out of the woods and ready he drove past a house a short ways away and saw the entire house was surrounded by police tape. It turns out that gunshot was not poachers but an angry renter that had shot and killed the landlord that morning with a shotgun.


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Not creepy or anything but we were tracking a doe and came across a marijuana grow operation.


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, i read this stuff and laugh...............then last night I had an experience. 

Me and a buddy went coyote hunting on one of our farms in Surry Co. We were sitting there and saw what looked like an old lantern coming down a hill, and it just went dark. It looked as if someone was coming off this godforsaken ridge, in the worst possible place so it just didn't seem right....later we came home and i asked my mom about it. Well apparently about 100yrs ago there was a family that lived in a house in the bottom that we were hunting in, she said she had never seen anything but always felt as if she was being watched. Strange feeling for sure as we both saw it and it was very creepy.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

found a meth lab this year in the land that I hunt. Threw it all in a bon fire and put an asac card in the tree where i found it. No problems since.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Not to get religious but I have never feared much going into the woods as thy rod and thy staff the comfort me. I like the one quote about my Hoyt. Hold her level and take down the devil. Y'all need to know the devil is out there, but if your faith is right he will not mess with you. You can tie all this crap up with one finger if you want. However we don't gave much issue in ohio atleast not where I live, maybe a fool jumping into the mad river, but id laugh out of my stand to see a dude in a speedo walking by me.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

50bowhunter said:


> About 10 years ago my dad and I were driving home on opening day of bow season. We had to drive across the mountain on a national forrest road. At the very top of the mountain there were cars everywhere on the side of the road. There were people waking in the woods, people walking out, all were wearing black and most were wearing hoods. Needless to say we made it home in record time.


That's called hazing :darkbeer:


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

I have come upon 2 unattended meth labs, meth is a really big problem where i live. Thankfully there was no one around because it would probably be a kill or be killed situation. I have a friend that came upon a man tied to a tree, kneeling position, with a bullet hole through his forehead. *** is wrong with people these days?


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

live in iowa. meth is a huge problem


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

LOVE the stories boys only problem I will think about this next fall bowhuntin mite have to pack the pistol just to feel better!! keep em comin


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

up for some spooky stories!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Jonny Boy said:


> up for some spooky stories!


:thumbs_up


----------



## gety (Feb 13, 2011)

I didnt have anything while hunting but i had a weird ice fishing story that happened around 5 or so years ago and it goes like this, me and my buddy were fishing on a local lake we were out there all day and little bit after dark, after dark we were in our shack and all the sudden we heard bell sounds so we quickly opened the shack and and shined our spot light around to see if we could see anyone, we didnt see anyone but there were atleast 10 to 15 hip high snowmen around on the ice and one was right next to our shack, needless to say we packed our gear up and got the hell out of there and we never came back.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

gety said:


> I didnt have anything while hunting but i had a weird ice fishing story that happened around 5 or so years ago and it goes like this, me and my buddy were fishing on a local lake we were out there all day and little bit after dark, after dark we were in our shack and all the sudden we heard bell sounds so we quickly opened the shack and and shined our spot light around to see if we could see anyone, we didnt see anyone but there were atleast 10 to 15 hip high snowmen around on the ice and one was right next to our shack, needless to say we packed our gear up and got the hell out of there and we never came back.


You mean like someone made a bunch of snowmen out on the ice?


----------



## gety (Feb 13, 2011)

redruff said:


> You mean like someone made a bunch of snowmen out on the ice?


We were out there all day not one snowman was out there until we heard the bell ringing sounds, yeah like someone made a bunch of snowmen


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

these are the reason i rock a sidearm all the time....


----------



## gmanhunting2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

EXsystem said:


> I was hunting one day and I saw a doe and 2 yearlings 40 yards away coming towards my stand. I was getting into position to shoot the mature doe but that doe must of saw me and stopped. A few seconds later the doe kneeled on her back legs looking right at me. She dropped her head like she was saying a prayer. A minute later she got up and looked back at her fawns then she proceeded to walk the trail past my stand. The whole time as she got closer and closer she would look right at me. As the doe and her two fawns walked past I just could not shoot. I did not even bother to pull back the bow. Just twenty yards down the trail I see her look back as if she was saying thanks?
> 
> A week later as I was walking in to my stand I had a doe bust me. She didn't snort but just watched me go into my stand and then ran off. About 10 minutes later I see a doe running through the woods then I noticed she has a 8 point buck trailing her. The doe runs past my stand and stops. The buck that was following ends up stopping just 10 yards in front of my stand. I shot the buck and watch it fall just 10 yards away. As I am looking around I noticed the doe still standing 20 yards from me, she looks up at me and then started to kneel on her back legs. I was like no way. Well it turns when I was dragging out my buck I see a doe and two fawns watching me on top of the hill. I didn't know if this was the same doe that I passed up from the prior week but I said thank you silently into the wind and right after that the doe and her fawns walked off.
> 
> Coincidence or not?


wow...where you hunting?!? if the deer i'm hunting did that i would have a little more meat in the freezer! haha


----------



## swoosh23 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow this was a great thread. There were some creepy stuff said. 12 midnight probably wasnt the best time to read this.. geez I am not going to sleep good!


----------



## Naples (Feb 6, 2011)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> this is some creey stuff i dont want to hunt where you guys hunt


NO kidding!!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

gety said:


> I didnt have anything while hunting but i had a weird ice fishing story that happened around 5 or so years ago and it goes like this, me and my buddy were fishing on a local lake we were out there all day and little bit after dark, after dark we were in our shack and all the sudden we heard bell sounds so we quickly opened the shack and and shined our spot light around to see if we could see anyone, we didnt see anyone but there were atleast 10 to 15 hip high snowmen around on the ice and one was right next to our shack, needless to say we packed our gear up and got the hell out of there and we never came back.


Sounds like whomever did it accomplished the results they were looking for.


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive been a woodsmen personally and professionally for over 20 years and I have never seen much out the ordinary. I work in the deep woods almost everyday and the only things i've found were meth labs and mary jane spots. One time I did find three purses that were one mile from any road. Turns out there still missing.


----------



## book85 (Jul 14, 2008)

These stories are why you carry a glock model 30 subcompact. 10 rounds of 45 makes me feel safe! lol


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a personal experience but.... In the county I live and the ajoining county that I hunt has had deer that appear to have been caught by something, killed and stomach tore open only missing the liver... There have been articles about this posted in bigfoot websites and the Ohio DNR actually investigated it due to the amount of deer having this happen to.. 

So after reading the article and mind playing tricks on you I was out two seasons ago on a night so dark you cant see your hand kind of dark. Walking to my stand I hear something moving and it didnt sound like a spooked deer running like 4 legs going.. It was a sound like a man walking fast, crunch......crunch.....crunch.... followed by a low groan. Needless to say I locked up tigher than a drum got against a tree and sat there like a dork holding a broadhead tipped arrow out like I was going to gig whatever it was like it was a big frog...lol... I waited till it got light enough to make my way to my stand...

So now while walking into this spot I am always a little skittish. So last year during turkey season I am walking into the same area but this time its a decent moon to see where your going. Im walking in and hear some noise like somethings moving towards me fast. Turns out its a pair of stray dogs that I spooked away by yelling... I say yelling, my brother-in-law calls it screaming like a little girl... whatever...


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Not a personal experience but.... In the county I live and the ajoining county that I hunt has had deer that appear to have been caught by something, killed and stomach tore open only missing the liver... There have been articles about this posted in bigfoot websites and the Ohio DNR actually investigated it due to the amount of deer having this happen to..


Hocking County?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Perry, Hocking, Vinton, Meigs from what I hear...


----------



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bhunt31 (Jan 12, 2011)

CardiacKid74 said:


> holding a broadhead tipped arrow out like I was going to gig whatever it was like it was a big frog...lol... I waited till it got light enough to make my way to my stand...
> 
> So now while walking into this spot I am always a little skittish. So last year during turkey season I am walking into the same area but this time its a decent moon to see where your going. Im walking in and hear some noise like somethings moving towards me fast. Turns out its a pair of stray dogs that I spooked away by yelling... I say yelling, my brother-in-law calls it screaming like a little girl... whatever...


hahahahaha, sorry, I'm not laughing at you, just the last sentence, that was funny. I'm with ya though. I'm always skittish when I walk in or out in the dark by myself. I hate it and will make any excuse NOT to do it. If I'm with a buddy, I'm alright, but being out there alone in the dark...huh uh. I will pass up the last few minutes of light just to get the heck out of there before it's dark. I grew up in a house that was haunted and have some really creepy stories to go along with it, so no way am I staying out there after dark.

A place not too far from me has made it on the most haunted places in the U.S. a few times. Couple buddies tried to get my brother and I to go there since they have tours of the place now, we not so respectfully declined. Apparently, we both had pretty much the same curse words for the person asking and we weren't around each other when we were asked. We'd seen enough of that crap. Google Ashmore Estates, Ashmore, IL. Place gives me the creeps just driving by it.


----------



## songndance1999 (Sep 5, 2007)

Me and four friends from Atlanta Ed, Bobby, and Drew decide to canoe down the Cahulawassee River in the remote Georgia wilderness, expecting to have fun and see the glory of nature before the river valley is flooded over by the upcoming construction of a dam and lake. 

We ended up running in to some locals and my buddy Drew starts playing banjos with one of the boys. Looked like an inbred to me.

We spent the day canoeing down the river in pairs before camping by the riverside at night. The next day our canoes got separated and Bobby and Ed end up running into some local guys. Oh wait, nevermind.....that was Deliverance.


----------



## wildcatc5 (Sep 9, 2010)

dwagaman said:


> I've been told if you find 3 hanging men its good luck.....................


Thats just plain funny thar now


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

bhunt31 said:


> hahahahaha, sorry, I'm not laughing at you, just the last sentence, that was funny. I'm with ya though. I'm always skittish when I walk in or out in the dark by myself. I hate it and will make any excuse NOT to do it. If I'm with a buddy, I'm alright, but being out there alone in the dark...huh uh. I will pass up the last few minutes of light just to get the heck out of there before it's dark. I grew up in a house that was haunted and have some really creepy stories to go along with it, so no way am I staying out there after dark.
> 
> A place not too far from me has made it on the most haunted places in the U.S. a few times. Couple buddies tried to get my brother and I to go there since they have tours of the place now, we not so respectfully declined. Apparently, we both had pretty much the same curse words for the person asking and we weren't around each other when we were asked. We'd seen enough of that crap. Google Ashmore Estates, Ashmore, IL. Place gives me the creeps just driving by it.


It is funny but I'm the same way... We have a place by us that is the same. Google Mud House Mansion... Its about 2 miles from my house..


----------



## Taverner (May 4, 2005)

Not hunting related but one of a couple experiences I've had over the years.(100% honest truth, would swear in court on a bible over it.)

Years ago my wife and I lived in an older house in the country that had some paranormal activity. One night we came home late and let her basset hound out to go pee. He ran around the back of the house, I holered for him but he didnt return. So I walked out there to retrieve him. As I turned around the far side of the house the dog was standing there staring straight ahead and growling. I looked up as was staring face to face with a something about my size (5'11) the figure was pitch black..I couldnt see any features whatsoever. The figure turned walked towards the front of the house. It was in the fall and the ground was covered with leaves, he never made a sound as he departed.

I took of running after him becasue my wife was coming around the front of the house to head off the dog. As I rounded the corner I asked her "Where did that man go?" She replied what man? 

Still to this day it gives me the shivers!


----------



## bcastin (Jul 24, 2010)

joeneal1986 said:


> i never hunt here but there's a place a few miles from where i live called old state road and there has been some messed up stuff that went down on that road, first theres an old church that they belive satanic rituals took place its got an upside down pentagram on the door and dug up graves the police at one point even fenced it off, there is also rumors of a girl that threw her baby off the bridge and if you go down there at night and cut off ur car u can still her the baby crying and then ur car wont start, i also heard a bunch of slaves where hung from the older bridge that has long since been torn down, there is rail road tracks where a bus had been hit with children in it and if u stop and put ur car in neatrul it will roll up over the tracks as if the kids are pushing u off, and the KKK also use to meet down there. dont know if any of it is true except for the churc (i have seen that) but thats alot of history for 8 miles of dirt road through the woods and swamps,


OLD STATE RD IS THE BIGGEST JOKE!
seriously nothing goes on there. just a good road to get pulled and searched and in trouble if you're under age.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

HunterB4 said:


> I went up there this summer for the first time with a buddy and we were jigging for walleyes. I had gotten snagged a couple of times and with it being Detroit made the comment "I wonder how many bodies are in here"? Now I read this! Glad I wasn't in your situation. Although I'm sure there are more in there and Lake Erie than people would suspect.


oh god! i fish Lake Erie all the time since i practically live on it. Come across some weird stuff, but i hope it's never a body. I once was pulling in our anchor and literally hit a brick wall trying to pull it in (was scared it was a wrecked boat or a body). I tied it to the boat and let the waves help break the anchor off, and lo and behold i hooked another anchor!!!

but my scary story... my dad and i were hunting in eastern ohio in some think brush. We were a good mile or so away from civilization and we started to find a bunch of dead ***** in trees. pretty damn creepy to think somebody or something killed the ***** and "placed" them in the trees.


----------



## OregonSlinger (Jan 1, 2011)

This year i moved to the northern part of Oregon and most of the timber companys keep their gates closed and down south timber companies dont lock them as much. One day I got to talking to a friend that I went to school with who was about 35 and grew up around Linn county and he said in the past 5 years or so they have had problems with cults and other groups getting up behing the gates and ruining property. I always hear ths kinda thing and don't pay much attention to it cuz I have never come across anything. The spot I scouted out late summer for deer season is about 5 miles behind a locked gate the road looks like it hasnt been used for years and I had been way back up in there and knew it was gonna be a good spot. One day I desided to skip school and head up there friday morning. I always hunt by myself its just easier that way and I got to an area about mile 4 and smelt something like there was a fire. It was about 0630 so there is plenty of light and I deside to follow my nose and investigate the smell cuz if there has been a fire generally the deer will take off. So I take off down a road that leads to a dead end with a giant hole that you could put a school bus in i dont know why its there but its just there. I get to the bottom and look in the hole and there was a star with a circle around it burnt into the ground. It wasnt there the week before so I knew it had to have happened resently. I turned around and was on high alert till i got back to my truck. I went and to the timber company and just found another spot. I didnt really want anything to do with that crap.


----------



## Widgeonus (Jul 14, 2006)

OregonSlinger said:


> > One day I desided to skip school
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like you should have went to school instead. :teeth:
deside=decide
smelt=smelled

Sorry man. Just messing with you. I had to do it. :teeth:


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Gun hunting during a snowless, late November and while walking out of a spruce bog in the fading light at the end of the day I spy something white, facing me, and is set up a couple of feet on the side of a dead, moss covered stump that is maybe 4' tall and maybe 40' away... it is the size of a human skull... the hair on my neck stands on end, especially as I get closer... My rifle is now in the ready position and I am in a "fight or flight" mode... I'm looking around me and the gloominess of the place feeds my edginess, will some black hooded monsters will come gliding out of the darkness to take their next sacrifice? I'm within 10' of this "skull" and I'm thinking, "This can't be real, this doesn't happen around here!"... I take two more steps and the snowshoe rabbit jumps of its' pedastal and hops away...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

How'd you like walking in and out in the dark hunting over this guys spot? Not sure if he died there, or that was just his favorite spot. I'm waiting for the day he tells me to get out of his spot. Thought he might send some luck my way, but that didn't happen.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea it's funny as long as you aren't the one doing the squeeling.


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Found a big toe.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW some spooky stuff in this thread I have never encountered anything like that and hopefully I wont.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

interseting to say the least


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Palangue said:


> About 7 years ago I was hunting in Benin, West Africa. We found a dead man high in a tree and with his bicycle on the ground in a far corner of the concession. Just like he was travelling by bicycle and decided to sleep, but wanted to be off the ground, and died of natural causes.
> 
> When we got back to camp the guide called the police. Before I left the police came to the camp and said it was all taken care of. Around 2 months later the guide passed by the same tree. The dead man was still there, but the bicycle was taken….


Thats crazy!!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

jsurvant said:


> Found a big toe.


ok, i"ll play....how big was it???:darkbeer:


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

[if this offends, i apologize]

We took our boxer into the woods near our home (as we always do) for some off-leash running and hiking. We came to this point, deep in the woods, where there was a decent sized bonfire pit with old (and long cold) embers in it and there were tree stumps cut like chairs with backs.
We walked around for a little while and were just looking around, nothing too crazy--kinda cool, actually.
Especially this big cliff and a huge oddly shaped stone/rock edge that looked completely out of place for where its located over a creek dozens of feet below.

So as we're walking around, we found a clothespin that was painted like little person.
It had pants and a shirt painted on.
It even had little pipe cleaner arms attached.
And it was strung from a tree branch by its "neck" with the "arms" behind its back like a guy that had been hung.
The thing was painted like a black person.

We're relatively new here, I don't know too much of local racism in this area, but it was kinda creepy to see someone go through that much childlike creative effort for some twisted woods whatever you'd call it!
Not "creepy" as in "oh my; what unnatural thing did this", but more so as "eesh... all that trouble for something like this, huh?" lol

Anyhow, if you look in the background of the first "guy" pic, you can see some of the tree stump chairs.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Its not spooky or anything just have always found this story intresting... Back in the Gila Wilderness here in south west New Mexico in a place called White Creek there's a grave with the name Jason Baxter on it... I guess wayyy back, 3 guys were together panning for gold or whatever and 2 of the guys went fishing in the evening, one guy up river the other down river and Jason stayed at camp... Apache Indians came through killed Jason and took the horses... Another story that has freaked me out over the years was on a ranch I worked after high school, the rancher I worked for and I rode up on a old abobe house and he said that there used to be a sheep herder that lived there and I guess he came home one day and found his wife cheating on him with another man, so the herder drug her up to the point and cut her "stuff out" and she bled to death... Then he went on to tell me that you can still hear her scream from time to time... It wasn't 2 days later in that same area and "I" heard what sounded like a woman screaming!!! I think it was a mountain lion, but still freaks me out to this day! :/


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

My ex girlfriends brother hunted a lease just north of del rio. He was going to his stand in the dark with no flashlight after not being able to hunt for a few weeks and gets to his stand and finds the door open. He thinks ok maybe the wind blew it open, so he climbs in and finds all his stuff inside is moved around, probably a ******* he thinks. He sits in the stand waiting for day light when all of a sudden he can hear something climbing up the ladder and starts to beat the hell out of the door. He starts screaming go away there is someone in here!!! Next thing he knows a hairy arm reaches inside the window behind him and grabs him around the neck and starts choking him out. Just so happens he doesnt hunt without a pistol with him. So he draws his gun and empties the clip into his attacker behind him. The attacker released him and fell to the ground. He thought oh my god I just killed someone so he called a buddy who was also hunting on the lease and said hey man you gotta get over here I just killed someone. His buddy rolls up and shines the lights on the 4 wheeler on the attacker to only to find an orangutan laying dead under the stand full of .45 holes. Turns out the animal escaped from the local zoo a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

HA!!!! Gator89..... I would have messed myself for sure!!!!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

gator89 said:


> My ex girlfriends brother hunted a lease just north of del rio. He was going to his stand in the dark with no flashlight after not being able to hunt for a few weeks and gets to his stand and finds the door open. He thinks ok maybe the wind blew it open, so he climbs in and finds all his stuff inside is moved around, probably a ******* he thinks. He sits in the stand waiting for day light when all of a sudden he can hear something climbing up the ladder and starts to beat the hell out of the door. He starts screaming go away there is someone in here!!! Next thing he knows a hairy arm reaches inside the window behind him and grabs him around the neck and starts choking him out. Just so happens he doesnt hunt without a pistol with him. So he draws his gun and empties the clip into his attacker behind him. The attacker released him and fell to the ground. He thought oh my god I just killed someone so he called a buddy who was also hunting on the lease and said hey man you gotta get over here I just killed someone. His buddy rolls up and shines the lights on the 4 wheeler on the attacker to only to find an orangutan laying dead under the stand full of .45 holes. Turns out the animal escaped from the local zoo a few weeks earlier.


Man - you just CAN'T make that kind of stuff up!


----------



## ruttingbuck (May 2, 2009)

this might be the best thread ever!!


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

nothing cultish but around here i can think of 5 or 6 dead bodies found by hunters ...hope to god i m never one of them !


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Was walking through my woods in March and found some anitchrist symbols and other cult symbols carved into one of the trees. Punks aint got no respect for other people's property.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

To bad The post I just submitted failed.
I'll take that as a sign and wont try it again.

That said....what I experienced at 14 in the Maine woods, changed my life and it was not of this world IMO.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

tiny52 said:


> To bad The post I just submitted failed.
> I'll take that as a sign and wont try it again.
> 
> That said....what I experienced at 14 in the Maine woods, changed my life and it was not of this world IMO.


try again please!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

This might sound weird, but i absolutely love reading about these kinds of things.. there has got to be a book full of similar short stories... any recommendations?


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> This might sound weird, but i absolutely love reading about these kinds of things.. there has got to be a book full of similar short stories... any recommendations?


Me tooooo!!! We've been at post 211 for a while now and everytime I see that the post # hasn't changed, I'm bummed out! lol


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

gator89 said:


> my ex girlfriends brother hunted a lease just north of del rio. He was going to his stand in the dark with no flashlight after not being able to hunt for a few weeks and gets to his stand and finds the door open. He thinks ok maybe the wind blew it open, so he climbs in and finds all his stuff inside is moved around, probably a ******* he thinks. He sits in the stand waiting for day light when all of a sudden he can hear something climbing up the ladder and starts to beat the hell out of the door. He starts screaming go away there is someone in here!!! Next thing he knows a hairy arm reaches inside the window behind him and grabs him around the neck and starts choking him out. Just so happens he doesnt hunt without a pistol with him. So he draws his gun and empties the clip into his attacker behind him. The attacker released him and fell to the ground. He thought oh my god i just killed someone so he called a buddy who was also hunting on the lease and said hey man you gotta get over here i just killed someone. His buddy rolls up and shines the lights on the 4 wheeler on the attacker to only to find an orangutan laying dead under the stand full of .45 holes. Turns out the animal escaped from the local zoo a few weeks earlier.


 wow!!!!


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

two odd events while deer hunting...

First, when I was 20 or so my Dad and I were gun hunting deer in Shawnee National Forest in Southern IL. We headed out one morning in slightly different directions but planned to be about 1/8 mile from each other along the edge of the same swamp. Around 8 am I hear this chanting sound like a crowd of 20 people or so were doing some ritual off in the distance...it filled the woods with a creepy calm sound that slowly went through the trees. I got down from my tree around 10:30 to meet my Dad back at the truck for lunch. I decided on the walk back to not say anything about the chanting b/c I didn't want him to think I was crazy. I get back to the truck and we get lunch out and sitting there on the tailgate and he says to me..."Did you hear that chanting this morning down in the swamp?"...guess I wasn't hearing things.

Second, about 3 years ago I was hunting the same national forest in a wood lot that has an old 1800s cemetery right out in the middle of the woods...tombstones right among the trees. I have always tried to stay away from it and not hunt near it out of respect. A buddy of mine was with me, his first time in the national forest, and he wanted to see the cemetery so i took him there. He decided to take pics with his cellphone which i thought was kind of weird on his part and disrepectful as though it was an amusement. Anyway...later that everning I decided to hunt 2 ridges over from the cemetery...plenty of distance away but still in the same area. I hunted that evening and didn't see anything. After sunset the temp dropped and it started getting dark but I could still see somewhat in the woods. I get down from my stand and go to get my flashlight from my backpack for the walk back...the flashlight comes on and then goes off and won't come back on. I thought no biggie I have a back up. I pull out the second flashlight and same thing...comes on and then goes off not to come on again. I look up and no joke...i see a black shadow come from the ridge the cemetery sits on go down into the valley and up the ridge I was on to disappear over the hill. It just floated about 2 feet off the ground. I walked back to the truck with goose bumps and no flashlight even though I had two. Looking back, the shadow could have been a deer as it was twighlight enough to be a sillouhette and windy enough to muffle the sound of its hooves in the leaves....but still..the coincidence of both flashlights failing and then seeing this black shape move through the woods after disrepecting the cemetery.....coincidence? not sure.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

LXKID32 said:


> try again please!!


This is time X4

Keeps refusing me for various reasons


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG!...it went through without the story!.
Thats proof enough to me!

Just keep in mind...some real creepy stuff out there....NUFF SAID!


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

1Badboy said:


> nothing cultish but around here i can think of 5 or 6 dead bodies found by hunters ...hope to god i m never one of them !


What's that…the finder or the findling?


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

tiny52 said:


> To bad The post I just submitted failed.
> I'll take that as a sign and wont try it again.
> 
> That said....what I experienced at 14 in the Maine woods, changed my life and it was not of this world IMO.


 lets hear it !


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Walleyehawger said:


> What's that…the finder or the findling?


think i d rather not find one than be one !


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Danno75 said:


> two odd events while deer hunting...
> 
> First, when I was 20 or so my Dad and I were gun hunting deer in Shawnee National Forest in Southern IL. We headed out one morning in slightly different directions but planned to be about 1/8 mile from each other along the edge of the same swamp. Around 8 am I hear this chanting sound like a crowd of 20 people or so were doing some ritual off in the distance...it filled the woods with a creepy calm sound that slowly went through the trees. I got down from my tree around 10:30 to meet my Dad back at the truck for lunch. I decided on the walk back to not say anything about the chanting b/c I didn't want him to think I was crazy. I get back to the truck and we get lunch out and sitting there on the tailgate and he says to me..."Did you hear that chanting this morning down in the swamp?"...guess I wasn't hearing things.


Not sure which part of the Shawnee forest you were in, but there are a number of areas there where "hippies" camp out during the fall. A few years back I was working on a project with the forest service and we came across about forty or fifty of these "hippies" camped out in the forest.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

jmann28 said:


> google search *The Paulding Lights*. Its in michigans UP. I hunt 20 mins away for rifle season. two years ago we went to it and had the lights and everything happen. pretty crazy honestly. At first we thought "OK, thats just car headlights" but after a few minutes the lights got above the treelines, and last time i checked cars dont fly


True place. We are going this summer!


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

This happened several years ago and still gives me the heebeejeebees! Took a friend on his first deer hunt on some property I had permission on. We got there well before light and decided to walk the fence row to a stand I had set for him. Upon 1/2 way to the stand, we heard 2 sets of what seemed like large animals on 4 legs running straight for us but coming up from behind. We crouched down by the fence and looked at each other and I said," on the count of 3 we will turn and shine our lights at what ever it was." We let the noise get to what I figured was 20 yards or so, and I said,"NOW"! By this time I was sure it was a couple of cows or horses, but when the noise was right on top of us , we shined our lights, and .......NOTHING! The noise just stopped! I was convinced it was a couple of farm animals of some sort judging by the running noises. You could tell the were on 4 legs. Anyway, we stood there for maybe 3-4 seconds and just looked at each other and quietly decided it was best for us to go back to the truck! Never went back. I still can't explain it.


----------



## blademaker22 (Feb 10, 2011)

One time I walked into this house on the edge of the woods. On the fireplace mantle was the skull of a dead deer. It's fleshy remains were cut-up and sitting in the freezer along with the eviscerated bodies of several fish. Some kind of sick freak must live there :mg:


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

bohmer2 said:


> Not sure which part of the Shawnee forest you were in, but there are a number of areas there where "hippies" camp out during the fall. A few years back I was working on a project with the forest service and we came across about forty or fifty of these "hippies" camped out in the forest.


Near Renshaw..south of Dixon Springs Park.


----------



## razor edge kid (May 17, 2009)

Bump Keep em coming!


----------



## eralston (Nov 7, 2009)

Odd I usally only hunt on the west coast and we have plenty of Pagans, witches and Druids out here but I have never seen anything Out in the woods were I hunt. Maybe the Earth religons breed a Hardier group out in the east coast willing to go out that far in the woods. 

:smile:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

eralston said:


> Odd I usally only hunt on the west coast and we have plenty of Pagans, witches and Druids out here but I have never seen anything Out in the woods were I hunt. Maybe the Earth religons breed a Hardier group out in the east coast willing to go out that far in the woods.
> 
> :smile:


nope they just get bored easy


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome thread


----------



## Masked Marvel (Mar 27, 2011)

We have a mad killer Kangaroo in Australia and a Koala Bear as an accomplice , guys would go out hunting in the Northern Territory and just disappear , one day this group of hunters stumbled on a cave so they went to investigate , they found all these human remains rip to pieces and laying all over the floor and bones everywhere , it appears the Kangaroo and the Koala had caught some rare disease and had turned carnivorous , lucky for the hunters they were not in the cave , who knows what could have happened to them , and until this day the Kangaroo and the Koala have evaded all attempted of capture or shoot them and are still roaming the Northern Territory feasting on unsuspecting hunters .

So if you come to Australia and go to the Northern Territory hunting and your buddy disappears in the middle of the night , don't say you weren't told .

Denis


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

There was this one time, at band camp.......


----------



## Masked Marvel (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't let this one get away


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I had a conversation with Big Foot in the woods once...more intelligent of a beast than one may think. He told me of the stories passed down by his elders of the huge bounty of game before man came to north america, specifically before nonresidents came to IL to shoot all of the big bucks lol. Big Foot's stories of the past were grand making one yearn for a different time when men from MS, AL, SC, TN, MI, NY,NC, and GA did not tread on IL soil paying $10,000 to hunt for 5 days harvesting all of the bucks. Big Foot talked of how back then he enjoyed seeing many 150 or bigger class bucks daily......then with a tear in his eye...he said..no more does such a sight bless his eyes. I thanked him for letting me peek into the past through his eyes, we shook hand and paw and off he bounded into the woods melting away as if he never existed. True story I tell ya!! :wink:


----------



## rodenberg (Sep 27, 2007)

This isnt realy scary but spooked the guy it happened to. This past deer season me and my brother-n-law are going to hunt a set on my lease. Its a double set in a huge pinoak tree. He is going to be running the camera for me so he heads up first. The lower stand is about 22ft to the base. I am about 6ft below him climbing up also. As he grabs the base of the top stand he starts kinda freaking out. Then out of no where this huge **** bails out of the stand. The **** had been sleeping on the base and Gary had grabbed the **** instead of the stand. I wish the camera had been on.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been hesitant to post this, not sure why. A couple of years ago my brother and i were hunting a field edge back off the road quite a ways in the middle of nowhere. We actually found the spot metal detecting and old foundation we found in the woodline, great funnel area for deer. Got permision to bow hunt it, first time in we took climbers. We were roughly 75 yards apart but i couldn't see him, just a slight bend in the treeline. But we could both see the what was left of the old foundation, just slabrock. About half hour into the hunt he text me and said, "this sux, we might as well get out of here if they don't leave". I start looking around and didn't see anything, hear anything at all. He text again and says " i'm outta here". So i climb down and head for the lane out. When i get there he ask if i talked to them. He said there were two small kids playing around on the rocks at the foundation......said he even whistled at them to try to get their attention, nothing. I could see the whole area and i never saw a thing. So we walked back in and found nothing, no sign at all. Creepy to say the least. This past fall we detected it, oldest coin found by my brother was a 1790 half realle. While diggin my 89th shotgun brass i rolled out of the hole a ceramic small doll head a little bigger than a golf ball with a creeeeeepy look on it's face , still has some color on it. Brought it home and instantly was told by my family to send it back to wherever it came from. (Still have it hid in the garage). Every time i hear a noise in the house that doll head comes to mind though....hmmmm, maybe i better lock it up somewhere..............


----------



## Pzilly (Apr 30, 2011)

ryryu said:


> Where the heck do you guys hunt???...if I came across crap like that (esp dead people), I would be carrying a side arm with me at all times (illegal or not)!....


I almost always have a side arm in the woods (except on state land in archery season), have run into some weird things, and it came in handy once to signal in a lost hunting buddy. 

After landing off the drop zone in a field once and being surprized by a large bull I have been debating trying to find a way to get my 38 in my skydiving rig haha, aparently my orange parachute caught his eye, we talked, and i walked backwards, slowly for about half a mile to the fence line, and just kept remindng him it was his field, and i was leaving LOL.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I just read this whole thread. Im afraid of windigos(from the other forum)


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

:darkbeer::embara::embara::secret:I think I saw the ex wife in the woods one day. Pretty sure that would qualify as satantic


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by blackoak 
I was hunting one evening in Indiana on my way to my stand I heard loud crashing sounds of brush breaking out in front of me. I never saw anything and figured I had jumped some bedded down deer. I went ahead to my stand and spent 3 hours of seeing nothing. On my way back to my truck in the dark, I notice something on the side of the fire lane I'm walking out on. It looked like a cooler. I figured the noise I heard while walking in was some kids stashing their cooler of beer and got scared and were hiding. I go over to the cooler and open it up and at first I didn't see anything but ice. I then noticed a small Tupperware type container on the bottom. I thought this is strange. I opened up the container and still wasn't sure what I was seeing because my light wasn't the brightest. There were 2 chunky looking things in the container. Upon closer examination I almost puked when I realized what I was looking at were two severed human toes.


i'll pm you my addy... i need my toes back!


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Not satanic but pretty scary. Tonight I was checking my game cam and it was starting to get dark out. On my way back to the house one of the peacocks let out one of the loudest yells Ive ever heard. And no lie after it screamed I thought I heard another voice or scream in the woods behind me the opposite direction of the peacocks. And there were some twigs snapping behind me where the voice cam from. Ive played in those woods since I was a kid and still to this day I think those woods are haunted or something weird is going on in those woods


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

If I were any of you I wouldnt step foot in the woods without at least 1 if not 2 pistols on me


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

i wasnt in the woods but about to fall asleep when i heard this loud screaming/screeching sound comming from some kind of animal maybe a bobcat


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have many hunted storys but none really hunting related. 

something creepy though. A guy i know has a friend that was hunting one day and came up on a dead girl with a bullet hole in her head ad gut. he called the police and showed them were she was. as they looked around they friend another dead older lady in a creek nearby. turns out the girl was pragnant and her mom shot her and then killed herself. i would be creeped out if i ever found a body in the woods.

as for me idk if i was just seeing things or what. but i was hunting a spot at my uncles land a few seasons ago and it was just getting dark. i stood up and looked over the rail or the stand and a big black thing shot right at me then broke up. i almost jumped out of the stand. my heart was pumping so hard i thought i was going to have a heart attack. for a few months after that when ever i was hunting or in the woods I would get a feeling like im being watched or fallowed and when i turned would see a dark figure flash by. havnt seen it in years so idk if i was just seeing things or what.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

6 years ago I was walking to my treestand. It was during the early part of the bow season. It was just before daybreak and could barely see, just shadows and shapes. I was almost to my stand when I could see something in my path. I grabbed my flashlight out of my pocket to see what it was. As soon as the light shined on it I kinda yelled and fell backwards. It was the body of a man hanging in a tree. After getting back on my feet, I shined the light on him again. His face was all cut up and his clothes torn to shreds as if someone cut them up with a razorknife. His hands were tied behind his back and his feet were all bloody with no shoes. It also looked like a tree branch was sticking out of his chest. I rummaged through my pockets to find my cell phone. I called 911 and told them what I found. They told me to meet the Sherriff by the road so I could show them where the body was. By the time I got back out to the road it was light and the Sherriff was just getting there. I walked them back to where the body was. The Sherriff walked around the body several times poking the body with a stick and said































That is the worst case of suicide I have ever seen.:mg:


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

This thread definitely has a lot of good stories. I will confirm CardiacKids posts about the deer in ohio. 

This sure freaked me out....The second time I was out bowhunting I had the pee scared out of me! I was in a ground blind; waiting for my fiancee to come and get me because it was already too dark for me to walk out of there by myself. I was facing these fields, but right behind me there was just woods. I could hear something crashing through the woods heading straight for me in the blind. I had my arrow nocked, but I was so freaked out it kept falling off my string. It slowed down, then it came crashing toward me again. All of the sudden it stopped. I couldn't help but think that it was going to crash right into me. A few minutes later I motivated myself to get out of the blind and start to walk to where my other half was. I saw the light from his sight, and tell him that something just about ran me over (maybe he jumped something?).....

of course he says, "nope I shot it"....He shot this doe and had let it be for a while. Headed back to get me he spooked her up, and she came crashing toward me. Not a fun feeling to think that something is on it's way 'after' you.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I'll tell mine..
My buddy lives on OOOLD family land, pre-civil war time period house and barn on the place. Well they have pretty well trashed the old home place (makes me sick really beautiful place) rumor has it the neighbors used to do wicken rituals there. Well i was about 14-15 years old when i decided to go hunt up in the 2nd story. Well there was 2 rooms one on either side of the stairs well i was in one and right at dusk I hear boots start at the top of the stairs and walk around to the other room and begin to pace back and forth. I AM COMPLETELY FREAKIN OUT NOW! I quietly pack up my stuff grab my gun and haulllll tail down the stairs when i forget the one that is half rotted out,bammm my foot goes through i hit the deck. At this point i'm positive whatever it is has ahold on my leg all i can do is roll all the way through door and off the porch and run like a scalded dog to the house. 
well after i get home my buddy's dad asks me whats wrong, I just say nothin just writin it off. Well after my buddy gets back i tell em what happened and his dad goes on to tell me his great grandfather caught a bullet in the head in the civil war and committed suicide in the room where i heard the boots go. talk about freaked out!!! Crazy part is to this day there is a HUGE buzzard that lives in that room! every time you pull up she jumps out of the window!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Foxrod5.0 (Sep 3, 2010)

[QUOTEi never hunt here but there's a place a few miles from where i live called old state road and there has been some messed up stuff that went down on that road, first theres an old church that they belive satanic rituals took place its got an upside down pentagram on the door and dug up graves the police at one point even fenced it off, there is also rumors of a girl that threw her baby off the bridge and if you go down there at night and cut off ur car u can still her the baby crying and then ur car wont start, i also heard a bunch of slaves where hung from the older bridge that has long since been torn down, there is rail road tracks where a bus had been hit with children in it and if u stop and put ur car in neatrul it will roll up over the tracks as if the kids are pushing u off, and the KKK also use to meet down there. dont know if any of it is true except for the churc (i have seen that) but thats alot of history for 8 miles of dirt road through the woods and swamps, ][/QUOTE]
Pedophiles would also take their victims there.

Was down at the river real late one night catfishing. Walking back through the woods to my truck when I seen a fire in the woods figured it was somebody partying(spot was known for this). Turned out to be some goth kids looking like they were trying to have satanic ritual are something. I scared the crap out of them when walked up on them. I can't imagine what they would have done if they actually summoned the devil.

My current hunting spot has a weird light in the woods that you can see at night form the spot where I camp. Gave me big time hebee jebees the first time I noticed it. I still haven't figured out what it's from but it's always there and works well for freaking out my buddies when they go there with me for the first time.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

RackAssasin said:


> I walked into the woods last week, hooked a climber up to a tree and i heard something and looked up in the tree, Obama was in a stand and said "whutchu doin in my tree boy????"


There's a lot of good stories on here, but this one is definitely the most satanic.


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

My dad and uncle were doing a drive on state land and came across a guy they new from town that decided to end his life with a 30-06 in the mouth. Dad was a vet and seen combat and was still shaken by the scene my uncle to this day will not hunt that piece of land...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

When I was 11 or 12 years old, I was heading out of the house before daylight to go hunt. I was staying in the old farmhouse with my Great Grandmother and I had basically grown up on the farm. I knew every rock, tree, cow, and thistle on it but this is the quietest morning that I ever remember out there.

From the house, I had about a 2/3 mile walk through the barn lots, across a creek and up through the pasture to the ridge that I normally hunted. I could here deer chasing in the woods from several hundred yards out and the moon was super bright so I was just sneaking quietly up the treeline and through the pasture. 

Up on the ridge top, I noticed this glowing light and was immediately pissed that someone was in my spot. I thought, "it must be some coonhunters." becuase it looked kind of like a lantern. It was a soft orange glow. I just stood there quietly and watched it for a while but I couldn't hear any dogs or other commotion. Then it started to move, just slow and steady to the south. It was low enough that it was in the trees and it maintained elevation as it traveled along the ridge top.

I watched it go all the way across the horizon (a couple of miles from my view) and it just disappeared. I still don't know what it was and I guess I never will.


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Real cool stories. I'm glad I don't have any to add LOL.


----------



## GA.BOY446 (Apr 1, 2011)

I came across some satanic CHIGGERS one time....ooooooooh bad memories of them:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

GA.BOY446 said:


> I came across some satanic CHIGGERS one time....ooooooooh bad memories of them:wink:


Sounds like somebody got the chiggers on his sack.


----------



## GA.BOY446 (Apr 1, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> Sounds like somebody got the chiggers on his sack.


Brother, it sounds like you know what I am talking about.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

The missing liver is possibly a pack of feral dogs. I have read in Alaska that when there is an abundance of moose the wolves will kill them and eat only select parts of the body. The liver being preferred.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

lets hear some more!


----------



## djandy (Jul 30, 2010)

i was hunting about 300 yards from a highway one still morning heard a car leave the highway 30 seconds later heard screaming from a girl,i started to get down from my climbing stand and heard a siren decieded to stay put. come to find out two 19 year old girls were headed to work they passed a state trooper the driver did not have her seat belt on reached over to put it on lost control of the car left the road and flipped, the car landed on top of one of the girls and killed her instantly the screaming i heard was the other girl realizing here friend was dead, never will forget that.never hunted there again


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 5, 2011)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> this is some creey stuff i dont want to hunt where you guys hunt


 ya i will stay in the south with you for now


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

djandy said:


> i was hunting about 300 yards from a highway one still morning heard a car leave the highway 30 seconds later heard screaming from a girl,i started to get down from my climbing stand and heard a siren decieded to stay put. come to find out two 19 year old girls were headed to work they passed a state trooper the driver did not have her seat belt on reached over to put it on lost control of the car left the road and flipped, the car landed on top of one of the girls and killed her instantly the screaming i heard was the other girl realizing here friend was dead, never will forget that.never hunted there again


Wow.


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of this sounds awful


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Must be getting close to Halloween?



Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

archery j said:


> :behindsofI was getting ready to go outside to have a smoke. I believe I will wait until the morning!


go head have a smoke, you want to hear what goes bump in dark


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

GA.BOY446 said:


> Brother, it sounds like you know what I am talking about.


Sadly yes I do.... They are evil that's for sure.


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

When we were teenagers, we were riding our fourwheelers on an OHV area. We left the designated trails and decided to do a little "exploring" on our own. We found a dry creek bed that made a perfect trail so we rode for a mile or so up into a bowl of hardwoods hidden by mountain laurel. Right in the middle of the hardwoods was a clearing where nothing was growing. There was a stone monument, sort of like the base of a chimney, but it wasn't a chimney. There were two columns of rocks, and a massive long stone block resting atop the two columns, almost like a mantle on a fireplace. We stopped our fourwheelers and got off to check it out. It was getting dark and we were joking that this was probably some satanic altar, when on the mountainside right above us, a coyote let loose a howl, only to be answered by several more. It was a mad scramble back to the fourwheelers and hauling butt back to the OHV. It was every man for himself.


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

not gonna lie i barely read your comment to busy looking at your picutre lmfaoo


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

not hunting, but..

back in high school we were at a friends house 'playing' a ouija board one late night. We were asking dumb questions when someone then asked if Satan was in the room with us. The thing slowly spelled out 'yes'. We then asked where satan was at in the room, and it slowly spelled out 'Couch'. My buddy had a leather couch that had really fluffy cushions you sat on, and once you were sitting, it sunk about a foot and it felt like and you almost needed help getting out. Well when it spelled couch we all looked over at the couch and one of the cushions was lower than the other...didn't raise any flags...until it raises up and was then even with the other cushions, like something stood up that had bee sitting down on the couch.....will never forget that.


----------



## RedShed (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=774000&page=1

Longer related thread


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a story from the "other" side.:wink:

At first you must know, I grew up in Germany, we don't have any really dangerous cults here.
So seeing people wearing robes is not very scary its just pretty unusual. Mostly it's associated with roleplaying but of course the context matters too.

One friday evening, I was about 19, while we were at a buddy's house we all got pretty bored, so we decided to get some food and drinks and watch a dvd.
On our way driving to the supermarket, we passed a couple of guys about 18-20 hanging out at a corner opposite of a closed shopping centre. The guys were the sort of troublemakers you just don't wanna run into, when your alone.
Back home and still bored, we start talking about those guys at the corner and someone had the idea to scare the **** out of them.

At first we thought this was a pretty dumb idea, but we did a lot of pen and paper roleplaying like dungeons and dragons that time and some of us recently got into live action roleplaying and we were really bored.
So my buddy came up with 5 black robes. 

Dressed in the black robes we all took my fathers car which I had borrowed and drove down to the corner again.
We approached at a relatively high speed and just right before the corner we slowed down to walking speed, the hoods drawn almost over our faces, only looking straight forward
On the second approach we really had their attention.
Each time we took off and dashed around the corner we almost cried laughing.

We continued to drive past them and every time we used to come from a different direction.
They really got excited and pretty nervous and after a short while all their buddies arrived too. 
There must have been around 20 people.

After half an hour messing with them we suddenly stopped at the end of the road got out of the car formed a circle and one of us pointed towards them.
Then we drove by for the last time and a buddy of mine dropped a piece of paper with some crazy looking doodles on it.

:madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

_"Maybe the loggers were hunters, too? If so, that's a pretty nice gesture to leave that tree there so you could recover the stand."_

I logged for a number of years. When we found a stand in a tree we left the stand and the tree it was in. We had to much money in equipment on site to piss off anyone hunting the property by tearing up or stealing a stand. It was always bad enough that we would cutting down the timber without adding fuel to their anger.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

posco said:


> No, but there's a really old cemetary out in the woods where I hunt that makes you think of "Blair Witch" from time to time. I keep thinking of making up some of those woven vine things they had in the movie to move some of the other guys along.


We found some of those in the woods by our house right after that movie came out. Makes a little kid think twice about running around in the woods around dark.


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

A while ago I was driving my four wheeler in the woods down behind my house and came across a wooden cross with deer bones nailed to it. I was feeling brave and ran it over a few times before I left.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I came across a small one room cabin inside a pentagram was painted on the floor with animal skulls and small bones, my friend and I chucked the bones out the window only to find them in the same place a few weeks later, never went back!


----------



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I was walking out from my stand one day right at dusk and I saw a raccoon breading a skunk


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

eskimoohunt said:


> I was walking out from my stand one day right at dusk and I saw a raccoon breading a skunk



which one brought the bread? LOL


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

A bunch of years ago I was doing masonry work for a small town I lived in. Chimney work on public buildings and such. There was a little farm road not too far from the center of town and I used to hunt the area and was familiar with the old cemetery that was on the road. It dated to the Revolutionary War.

I got a call from the town that said some 'kids' had broken in a mausoleum and wanted me to repair it. It was a good size cemetery with probably five hundred tombstones with some interesting epitaphs. A walk through history.

Anyway, I was poking around trying to figure out what they had described to me and I came upon the crypt on the southeastern corner of the cemetery. It was a mound of rough-cut granite covered with sod with a very ornate granite façade on the front. Cost someone a lot of money to have it built. There was an iron door the 'kids' had busted open and once inside, took to dismantling the individual vaults that held the coffins on the back wall. There was a small mourning room just inside the door where family members could say their goodbyes before their loved ones were sealed inside. As people would die, their caskets were slid into these small vaults and the openings bricked up sealing the occupants until doomsday. 

Not being content to let the dead lay, these 'kids' had broken into the individual vaults and emptied them of their occupants and probably taken whatever trinkets they had been buried with. Jewelry, I suspect. I'm not an anatomy major but I could tell what many of the bones were and I was ankle deep in them but one noticeable bone I found absent were the skulls. They hadn't yet managed to violate every vault but they went thoroughly through the ones they had.

I started buttressing concrete block building a half pyramid type wall as I worked my way out. I finished it off with some veneer stone on the exterior for an eye pleasing finish. I went in the following morning to acid wash the excess mortar off and found the desecrators had been back in the night and it looked like they had taken a key and tried to scratch the mortar out of the stone I had just put in place. Proved too much like work and they have never tried again.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

To creepy for me let one thing like that happen in my spot and I won't be back lol or I'll be toting a serious pistol


----------



## TheVanillaKilla (Nov 10, 2020)

Thread I started on my old profile.. any new stories? 😎


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

deleted


----------



## TheVanillaKilla (Nov 10, 2020)

Chris1ny said:


> deleted


What do you mean, you can’t see the thread? It is like 10 years old and probably not in the right category anymore so that would make sense haha


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

It was 25 miles and 11 portages into the BWCA and a few miles from the Canadian border, I came acrossed 2 guys in dinosaur suits paddling around - stoned out their guords giggling. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVanillaKilla (Nov 10, 2020)

deerbum said:


> It was 25 miles and 11 portages into the BWCA and a few miles from the Canadian border, I came acrossed 2 guys in dinosaur suits paddling around - stoned out their guords giggling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Jesus hahaha id be freaked out


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

On a buddy's farm that bordered a cemetery, we found rocks stacked on top of each other like pillars, about 4' high. Looked like they were the points for a star if you drew it out on the ground


----------



## TheVanillaKilla (Nov 10, 2020)

BigDeer said:


> On a buddy's farm that bordered a cemetery, we found rocks stacked on top of each other like pillars, about 4' high. Looked like they were the points for a star if you drew it out on the ground


I used to hunt near a cemetery too, wasn’t a huge fan lol


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

deerbum said:


> It was 25 miles and 11 portages into the BWCA and a few miles from the Canadian border, I came acrossed 2 guys in dinosaur suits paddling around - stoned out their guords giggling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That’s just funny right there.


----------



## tallgood (Sep 8, 2020)

Have had two creepy unexplained experience hunting before . But a odd experience last year I was hunting some public land here in Oklahoma . Well me and my brother reach the sight of theparking area and about 100 yards out hanging on the fence is a pill bottle in the grass hidden on the bottom strand somebody took the time to wire it there . Finding that strange and curious we open it . Well inside is a paper from some big foot sighting society. People right date and time the see him cross in that spot lol . The latest entry was the night before and they didn’t hide it good enough why I seen it but it gave us a good laugh. Btw never seen Bigfoot or a nice buck in range in that area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Read all 15 pages of this thread. Good stuff!

That whole wendigo thing though freaked me out a bit though. I've never had anything like that happen, but that rotten meat smell is more than likely sulphur which is typically associated with demons or demonic activity. I do not care what anyone says the supernatural is real, alive and well.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

jewalker7842 said:


> Read all 15 pages of this thread. Good stuff!
> 
> That whole wendigo thing though freaked me out a bit though. I've never had anything like that happen, but that rotten meat smell is more than likely sulphur which is typically associated with demons or demonic activity. I do not care what anyone says the supernatural is real, alive and well.


Yeah, we just witnessed a supernatural election.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

horsehands said:


> Yeah, we just witnessed a supernatural election.


I try to keep politics out of archery related discussions, but I would 100% agree with you on that. DC is it's HQ!


----------



## TheVanillaKilla (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow crazy stories guys! 40k views! Haha I started this thread 10 years ago glad to see people still entertained by it. Wish I could get my old profile back!


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

I swear some of you guys probably scare yourselves when you cut a nice fart.

Scariest thing I’ve seen in the woods are skunks.


----------

